# Conspiracy theories, your own thoughts....



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was thinking about this reading another thread. Not big into the conspiracy thing but l have two.

One is, Maggie gave everyone the opportunity to buy there own house to stop them from striking, if they had a home to lose they wouldn't risk losing it.

Two, the banks have encouraged this cash less society to lead us into debt, we spend stupid money on things we would never buy if we had to hand over pound notes ( IMO )

Do you have any you would like to share ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mobile phone operator's custom OSs on phones are set to degrade with use.

What makes me think this?

a) it makes sense, makes people want to upgrade to a new handset

B) My phone was fuarked until I put a non-operator locked OS on to it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I Know a bloke that believes that men never landed on the moon. It was all staged by the US.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

I don't buy into these tbh, although I can't help but watch that show with Jesse Ventura as they always throw up things that make you go "huh?" and make you question stuff for a while.

On the other hand, David Ikye is bonkers and his ideas are pure comedy.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

The government putting excessive amounts of flouride in the tap water is one that i'm very intrigued about!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

inb4 illuminati


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

I think women are somtimes a conspiracy theory in themselves. No doubt women think the same about us men!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone who believes in conspiracy theories needs to be shot...

... with a vaccine


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

7/7 bombings..some very interesting stuff written about it.

Moon landing...nope didn't happen.

Is that lab containing three letters with an owl on it real....or fake?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

The cancer cure for me-far to much money made on other treatments that dont beat cancer but only make the sufferer more comfortable in the short term-i believe they have a cure but medical companies dont want to loose out on the billions for the other meds


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

I know monster_wanna_be has some interesting thoughts on aliens.

As for me and conspiracy theories, very open to financial and political ones.

Aliens, not so much. Apart from those lizard men who are in government! The [email protected]@rds!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Drug companies don't want us to be well.

Bird Flu/Swine Flu all a load of rubbish & scare tactics so Pharma got to flog shed loads of vaccines to the govt.

Now we have a measles vaccine...


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

husky said:


> The cancer cure for me-far to much money made on other treatments that dont beat cancer but only make the sufferer more comfortable in the short term-i believe they have a cure but medical companies dont want to loose out on the billions for the other meds


This is a horrible thought and yet very real possibility with today's money mad elite


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

There's a documentary called zeitgeist, very good watch if you have the time!

Also, have heard a few things about the sandy hook school shooting not actually happening, was more of a public awareness exercise that went wrong and got blown up by the media


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

36-26 said:


> This is a horrible thought and yet very real possibility with today's money mad elite


Mate you can go to india and they will make you the medication you want with the % of active ingredients in it far cheaper than you can get it anywhere else in the world-you can get your medication made 100% legit or with very little of the right medication in it-all comes down to $$$$


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> There's a documentary called zeitgeist, very good watch if you have the time!
> 
> Also, have heard a few things about the sandy hook school shooting not actually happening, was more of a public awareness exercise that went wrong and got blown up by the media


Now that's bull about the sandy hook thing, of course it's true, you couldn't stage something like that without word getting out


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

We're all over thinking things, im considering being the pioneer of a new hippy movement and just get high in a field and forget all about corrupt governments.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Lady Diana was definitely off'd


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave said:


> Lady Diana was definitely off'd


I actually agree with this mate...


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Fluoride in toothpaste, whats all that about! Makes you wonder why a dentist would recommend you use something that will supposedly keep your teeth good when they make a living off teeth being bad.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave said:


> Lady Diana was definitely off'd


This for deffo!!

twin towers- had an excuse to go to war with iraq


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dave said:


> Lady Diana was definitely off'd


I second that.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dave said:


> Lady Diana was definitely off'd


I honestly don't think she was. Problem with something like this is that any normal person it would be blamed on the drunk driver etc but as its a famous person it gets the media cogs turning and the money coming in.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Dave said:


> Lady Diana was definitely off'd


yep-think she was becoming a bit of an embarrassment to the royals cause she was putting it out a bit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I honestly don't think she was. Problem with something like this is that any normal person it would be blamed on the drunk driver etc but as its a famous person it gets the media cogs turning and the money coming in.


I think " they " saw an opportunity and took it mate.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Fluoride in toothpaste, whats all that about! Makes you wonder why a dentist would recommend you use something that will supposedly keep your teeth good when they make a living off teeth being bad.


I have wondered about that one before, especially considering the fact that they have this splattered on the side of the tube:










Yet they go and make the most yummy, child friendly eating encouraged flavours known to man at the same time?

Also, that fluoride is supposed to be the active ingredient in prozac and rat poison if you can figure that one OH LOOK SIMON COWELL IS ON TV QUICK !11!!!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And allegedly with child, & coke was found & the bodyguard....ohh his memory of the event's blank.

So why did it take them an hour to transfer her to hospital, when there was a nearer one?

Al Fayed's an odd character though...didn't get a UK passport either.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

This thread is starting to make think ...... worried


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

AnnesBollocks said:


> I have wondered about that one before, especially considering the fact that they have this splattered on the side of the tube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Simon Cowell fellow


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeh Simon Cowells a smashing chap.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yeh Simon Cowells a smashing chap.


It is good how nothing else in the world seems to matter when BGT or TOWIE are on huh :tongue:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It is good how nothing else in the world seems to matter when BGT or TOWIE are one huh :tongue:


Lets go get some cheap lager & forget it all...& a few scratch cards, loads of carbs & on & on!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Drug companies don't want us to be well.
> 
> Bird Flu/Swine Flu all a load of rubbish & scare tactics so Pharma got to flog shed loads of vaccines to the govt.
> 
> Now we have a measles vaccine...


We've always had a measles vaccine ?

But because of 1 idiot and scare mongering by media there is now people dying from a controllable disease. People were warned this would happen 7 yrs ago.


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

I deffo believe we are manipulated by government/councils and big business. All down to greed. We're just numbers to them and they dont really give a toss about us, they have their own agendas.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't believe in things there's no evidence for, although conspiracy theorists take the lack of evidence as proof they're correct because obviously it's a cover up.

I have a friend from Saudi Arabia on Facebook and he posted that the Boston terrorist attack didn't happen, it was Hollywood special effects :lol:

Conspiracy theorists think in different terms from empirical evidence so trying to debate with them is pointless as they do not accept the concept of facts/evidence.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Why did the pope resign...I mean he was only in the Hitler Youth....rather tame I thought.

Not at all saying that was the reason, but he seemed to go quickly & as yet no replacment...given up tv & the media though. Havnt watched the box for 6 weeks.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Cars are made to break.

Was it Toyota who nearly went out of business cause there cars where so reliable ?

I see old taxis with 300k miles o. Them etc still running sweet as a nut. But most cArs now become un economical to fix around the 125k miles mark.

My brother had a preg micra that just kept passing mots he didn't want it anymore but didn't want to sell cause it literally kept going. 220k It had when it was crashed into

My dad has a p reg vw transporter 200k miles on the clock. still runs fine just maintenance every year

Yet I see so many 55 plate etc cars with blown head gaskets and turbos etc. with the new technology and testing available the life span should be getting longer


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

New World Order

Main article: New World Order (conspiracy)

This conspiracy theory states that a group of international elites controls and manipulates governments, industry, and media organizations worldwide. The primary tool they use to dominate nations is the system of central banking. They are said to have funded and in some cases caused most of the major wars of the last 200 years, carry out false flag attacks to manipulate populations into supporting them, and to have a grip on the world economy, deliberately causing inflation and depressions at will. Operatives working for the New World Order are said to be placed in high positions in government and industry. The people behind the New World Order are thought to be international bankers, in particular the owners of the private banks in the Federal Reserve System and other central banks, and members of the Council on Foreign Relations, Trilateral Commission and Bilderberg Group.[1] The New World Order is also said to control supranational and global organizations such as the European Union, United Nations, World Bank, International Monetary Fund and the proposed North American Union. The term gained popularity following its use in the early 1990s by President George H. W. Bush when he referred to his "dream of a New World Order" in his speech to the United States Congress on September 11, 1990.

Claimed motivations behind the New World Order conspiracy vary but a commonly suggested end goal for the conspiracy is the creation of a one-world government through which the conspirators would exert absolute dominance over the Earth and eliminate all sources of dissent.

The concept of this shadow government predates 1990; it is accused of being the same group of people who, among other things, created the Federal Reserve Act (1913), supported the Bolshevik Revolution (1917), and supported the rise of the Nazi Party in Germany, all for their own agenda.[2] The World Bank and national central banks are said to be the tools of the New World Order; war generates massive profits for central banks because government spending (hence borrowing at interest from the central banks) increases dramatically in times of war and distress.[3] Many conspiracy theorists believe that Denver International Airport is the western U.S. headquarters of the New World Order, and a massive underground base and city is believed to exist underneath the airport. Reasons for this include the airport's unusually large size (larger than some major cities), distance from the Denver, Colorado city center, the set of environmentally themed murals by artist Leo Tanguma depicting burning cities, gas-mask wearing soldiers and girls in coffins, and the capstone of the Great Hall which includes Masonic symbols and strange writing.[4] It is claimed that secret fleets of black helicopters are ready to take control when the New World Order is set up


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Worth a watch, money as debt, and money as debt 2....

http://www.rinf.tv/video/money-debt

http://www.rinf.tv/video/money-debt-ii

lots of other good stuff on this site, personally i tend to listen to a lot of what Alex Jones at infowars says, he isn't as bonkers as he seems.

His youtube channel is interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/user/thealexjoneschannel?blend=1&ob=4

once you realise what's going on in the world it really is a rat race.



Milky said:


> I was thinking about this reading another thread. Not big into the conspiracy thing but l have two.
> 
> One is, Maggie gave everyone the opportunity to buy there own house to stop them from striking, if they had a home to lose they wouldn't risk losing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> There's a documentary called zeitgeist, very good watch if you have the time!
> 
> Also, have heard a few things about the sandy hook school shooting not actually happening, was more of a public awareness exercise that went wrong and got blown up by the media


I was just about to mention this. Brilliant documentary. now that really makes you think.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon1 said:


> New World Order
> 
> Main article: New World Order (conspiracy)
> 
> ...


Following on from this, it is interesting to look at the development of central banks and which countries still don't have them.

Strange how there were only a few that didn't have central banks...the west invades their countries...then central banks are set up. Afghanistan and Iraq being two recent examples.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Lets go get some cheap lager & forget it all...& a few scratch cards, loads of carbs & on & on!


Oooh, oooh and a new 3D TV please with super duper surround sound and a vibrating leather chair and a mochafrappayesima****dontyouknowonewhenyouseeonelatte as well.

Cheers


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Oooh, oooh and a new 3D TV please with super duper surround sound and a vibrating leather chair and a mochafrappayesima****dontyouknowonewhenyouseeonelatte as well.
> 
> Cheers


We could get a loan at 3000% too!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Following on from this, it is interesting to look at the development of central banks and which countries still don't have them.
> 
> Strange how there were only a few that didn't have central banks...the west invades their countries...then central banks are set up. Afghanistan and Iraq being two recent examples.


as that saying goes. money makes the world go round.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

latblaster said:


> We could get a loan at 3000% too!


Not that you could. You NEED a loan! The voices on the tele box say so!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Following on from this, it is interesting to look at the development of central banks and which countries still don't have them.
> 
> Strange how there were only a few that didn't have central banks...the west invades their countries...then central banks are set up. Afghanistan and Iraq being two recent examples.


Was about to say this


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon1 said:


> as that saying goes. money makes the world go round.


An illusion, that everyone buys into existing when it really doesn't, makes the world go round indeed :tongue:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Why are people so paranoid?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Why are people so paranoid?


Just cause im paranoid doesn't mean there not out to get me


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Was about to say this


Mad isn't it...

In the year of 2000 there were seven countries without a Rothschild owned Central Bank:

Afghanistan

Iraq

Sudan

Libya

Cuba

North Korea

Iran

The only countries left in 2003 without a Central Bank owned by the Rothschild Family were:

Sudan

Libya

Cuba

North Korea

Iran

The only countries left in 2011 without a Central Bank owned by the Rothschild Family are:

Cuba

North Korea

Iran


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

latblaster said:


> We could get a loan at 3000% too!


Now you're talking sense. Lets sign up for a mortgage too. Did you know the words "mort" and "gage" means "death" and "contract" in french? Careful what you sign up for as they'll get their pound of flesh because you promised it to them...


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Just cause im paranoid doesn't mean there not out to get me


Speaking of paranoia, they say a schizophrenic is simply someone who has figured out whats going on.

The only sane reaction is insanity.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I've got a very old friend in his 70's who's fit as a fiddle and he was telling me one day about how he used to pay £15 towards his mortgage back in 1960 or something, and I remember him saying how the bank he applied to for his most recent home (around 1995) refused his mortgage because he could front most of the cash... He said they prefer people who can't pay their mortgages because long term that person has to pay back more in interest... in fact some obviously spend their entire lives paying back the bank.

He said the reason he got the mortgage in the end was because he did gardening work for a Jew who knew the Jew bank manager. We laughed about it and pretty much agreed that if you want to do well financially you have to know a Jew. He's a lovely old bloke that grew up in Italy and left school at 13 and did well for himself off the sweat of his own back. He's also funny.. told me once he was short of £5 for the mortgage that week and had to prune an apple tree... What a contrast compared to the state of things today :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

We been at war with nearly every single one.

And I believe America dont allow flights to Cuba ?


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Interesting and all pre planned, Bilderberg group.



Dr Manhattan said:


> Mad isn't it...
> 
> In the year of 2000 there were seven countries without a Rothschild owned Central Bank:
> 
> ...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Dr manhatton @corporates

It all makes sense now...but people still won't see what's going on!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> I've got a very old friend in his 70's who's fit as a fiddle and he was telling me one day about how he used to pay £15 towards his mortgage back in 1960 or something, and I remember him saying how the bank he applied to for his most recent home (around 1995) refused his mortgage because he could front most of the cash... He said they prefer people who can't pay their mortgages because long term that person has to pay back more in interest... in fact some obviously spend their entire lives paying back the bank.
> 
> He said the reason he got the mortgage in the end was because he did gardening work for a Jew who knew the Jew bank manager. We laughed about it and pretty much agreed that if you want to do well financially you have to know a Jew. He's a lovely old bloke that grew up in Italy and left school at 13 and did well for himself off the sweat of his own back. He's also funny.. told me once he was short of £5 for the mortgage that week and had to prune an apple tree... What a contrast compared to the state of things today :lol:


My grandad saved for his mortgage in a unused coat pocket.....

My auntie got paid a extra grand on maternity leave in the housing boom and boom and bought a house with it.

Then we come to my generation lol


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

gycraig said:


> My grandad saved for his mortgage in a unused coat pocket.....
> 
> My auntie got paid a extra grand on maternity leave in the housing boom and boom and bought a house with it.
> 
> Then we come to my generation lol


Even though the figures have been massaged in this its still eye opening:


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @Dr manhatton @corporates
> 
> It all makes sense now...but people still won't see what's going on!


no people can see whats going on. it just don't effect them. if it don't effect them, why bother. anyway your just all paranoid nothing going on right :whistling:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Agent David said:


> I deffo believe we are manipulated by government/councils and big business. All down to greed. We're just numbers to them and they dont really give a toss about us, they have their own agendas.


Strong post content to name ratio


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Why are people so paranoid?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a look at Monarch Programming, it was known as MKUltra.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Even though the figures have been massaged in this its still eye opening:


Even ten years ago on my current wages I'd have my own home. Instead I'm paying someone else's mortgage.

My generation get cained for everything. My dads first car insurance at 17 was a months wages as an apprentice. on minimum wage the average 17 year old now is looking at nearly 3 months wages.

And they wonder why this generation feel shafted


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Have a look at Monarch Programming, it was known as MKUltra.


I find the MK Ultra mind control programs very interesting, Project Artichoke is another that warrants a good look.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Even though the figures have been massaged in this its still eye opening:


Massaged is an understatement! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Michael Jackson and Whitney Houston murdered for royalties as they were both past it and drug addicts , record companies needed some cash so bumped them off to get record sales royalties


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

It wasnt the titanic that sunk it was the sister ship made to look like the titanic and the whole thing was a insurance job.

(Dont actually believe it but it was a interesting read !)

Here ya go if your bored - http://www.titanicuniverse.com/the-titanic-conspiracy-investigating-the-titanic-conspiracy-theory/124


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I Know a bloke that believes that men never landed on the moon. It was all staged by the US.


I agree with this. Do you remember recently a piece of space shuttle was falling to earth, about the size of a fridge. They had no idea at all where it was going to fall.

So over 40 years ago, they were able to precisely predict where the astonauts from the Aplollo missions were going to land in the sea. They were apparently picked up from the water by ready and waiting crew.

Plenty of film of launch - anyone ever seen a clip of the splash into the sea?????


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

The Term Conspiracy theory only came about to mock people who was seeing the truth, mention that term and you get mocked.

Not been dentist in 12 years, never had a filling, I have perfect white teeth, friend was same and thought he will go for a check up, since then he's had fillings, root canals done etc. They need a flow if returning customers to keep them making profit.

MONEY IS IN THE MEDICINE NOT THE CURE. You think if you found a cure for cancer you get a Nobel prize?? You'll get a bullet to the head then be made out you commuted suicide.

Your telling me they still can't find a cure for cancer etc yet can ahem send people to Space ? You tell me when a president, elite person died of cancer? Super meds are saved for the "important" people.

Look what happened to JFK after that speech about new world?


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> The Term Conspiracy theory only came about to mock people who was seeing the truth, mention that term and you get mocked.
> 
> Not been dentist in 12 years, never had a filling, I have perfect white teeth, friend was same and thought he will go for a check up, since then he's had fillings, root canals done etc. They need a flow if returning customers to keep them making profit.
> 
> ...


If you cured cancer, global finances would go into complete meltdown. Pensioners would live longer - a natural cull makes pension liabilities more manageable. If we all lived longer retirement would be either when you are 80 or in poverty


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Milky said:


> I was thinking about this reading another thread. Not big into the conspiracy thing but l have two.
> 
> One is, Maggie gave everyone the opportunity to buy there own house to stop them from striking, if they had a home to lose they wouldn't risk losing it.
> 
> ...


I don't think these are so much conspiracies as they are just cunning ways to attain control.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is cancer man made? Wouldn't be surprised. Same as poverty, $6 billion was spent on the presidential campaign , poverty would have been wiped out.


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

If a 'human life' is 70 years long, 29 consecutive lives ago was BC!!

I think that says a lot about the wisdom and truth of the current systems and ideas that apparently dictate people's lives!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

So this is the thread where all the crazy people hangout


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

The twin towers one cracks me up, people say the plaines are computer generated

BOLLOCK


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> The twin towers one cracks me up, people say the plaines are conputer generated
> 
> BOLLOCK


It is odd that Bush's younger brother was in charge of the security for the WTC and on the days leading up to it happened, all security cameras and footage were working, other than those for basement access. Also sniffer dogs allegedly were removed from security detail in the weeks leading to the attack.

On top of that, just before the attack, his brother stepped out of his role and then took over a position in insurance for a company that dealt with the insurance for the WRC.

Is a little odd.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Twin Towers was blatently done by the U.S goverment to brainwash their entire population into thinking al-qaeda and bin laden commited it so they could go to Iraq/Afghanistan. Bin Laden was a CIA agent in the past FACT.

When they found Saddam they showed his body on tv's all over the world, they capture bin laden and apparently throw his body in the sea, what a load of bollox.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It is odd that Bush's younger brother was in charge of the security for the WTC and on the days leading up to it happened, all security cameras and footage were working, other than those for basement access. Also sniffer dogs allegedly were removed from security detail in the weeks leading to the attack.
> 
> On top of that, just before the attack, his brother stepped out of his role and then took over a position in insurance for a company that dealt with the insurance for the WRC.
> 
> Is a little odd.


Maybe they were made awere of a possible attack who knows, defo some corruption involved down the line but all this being said..computer genetared plaines come on, to me thats just mental to me anyway...i was in the towers about 3 weeks before it got hit and it was swarming with people from every walk of life inside and out, ppl also said everyone that admited to seein a plaine had been paid off...alot lt fukin money that.

Heard other ones like they just blew it up because it blocked the sun from streets and it was too dark...the list goes on...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Twin Towers was blatently done by the U.S goverment to brainwash their entire population into thinking al-qaeda and bin laden commited it so they could go to Iraq/Afghanistan. Bin Laden was a CIA agent in the past FACT.
> 
> When they found Saddam they showed his body on tv's all over the world, they capture bin laden and apparently throw his body in the sea, what a load of bollox.


Haha hes alive him they sent him packin to london and give him an ****nal season ticket


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Maybe they were made awere of a possible attack who knows, defo some corruption involved down the line but all this being said..computer genetared plaines come on, to me thats just mental to me anyway...i was in the towers about 3 weeks before it got hit and it was swarming with people from every walk of life inside and out, ppl also said everyone that admited to seein a plaine had been paid off...alot lt fukin money that.
> 
> Heard other ones like they just blew it up because it blocked the sun from streets and it was too dark...the list goes on...


Never heard anyone say the planes were computer generated....

The general consipiracy is that planes did indeed hit the towers but explosives were used inside the towers to make them collapse, theres many statements and even audio/video of witness's hearing loud bangs before the collapse. Also the temp at which the so called plane hitting the building generated was hot enough to melt steal and collapse a building but not hot enough to melt a passport GTFO


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Apparently tupac is dead. Not a hip-hop fan, but this is questionable:

Watch from 47m12s. Live @ Coachella 2012


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Never heard anyone say the planes were computer generated....
> 
> The general consipiracy is that planes did indeed hit the towers but explosives were used inside the towers to make them collapse, theres many statements and even audio/video of witness's hearing loud bangs before the collapse. Also the temp at which the so called plane hitting the building generated was hot enough to melt steal and collapse a building but not hot enough to melt a passport GTFO


Yup seen the docs about the bombs and one video were u can clearly see explotiions as the towers are falling...

I remeber the website about the generated plaines cause this fella believed it 100% who showed me, the site had pics of the plaine saying the sun hitting the plane was fake it should of hit it at this angle and it also said cnn were in on it


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Had a bit of a discussion with someone who loves this sh1t....he came out with how come they havent cured the common cold yet? somethings defo not right there its cos 'they' want to make money selling us the medicines!!......no,its because its constantly mutating and if you were to try and cure it you have to make a new cure everyweek.

Cant stand conspiracy theory stuff,some of the smaller stuff can certainly make you think but when people claim man has never landed on the moon,bush was behind 9/11 etc....just shut up please.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of them make for an interesting read, but a lot of them are farfetched stories that take some imagination or lack of sense/research.

I try not to think about it too much personally as it will just drive me mad


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bruce Forysthe has been dead for 30 years, BBC only pretending hes alive as hes the only presenter from the BBC that hasn't fcuked a kid


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

both buildings were hit by planes, but in different positions and different angles, BOTH fell down in an axact neat pile on the floor in the same way and the same time after each plane hit.

come on, cut the ****, use some common sense people.

the most amazing thing is how easily we beleive what we are told by the powers that be and are happy to go along with it, after all, out governments would never lie to us would they>?

ugh.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Bruce Forysthe has been dead for 30 years, BBC only pretending hes alive as hes the only presenter from the BBC that hasn't fcuked a kid


This is the only one with any weight to it!!

Everything else is a load of balls perpetuated by unhappy n troublemakers!!! Fact


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

VeNuM said:


> both buildings were hit by planes, but in different positions and different angles, BOTH fell down in an axact neat pile on the floor in the same way and the same time after each plane hit.
> 
> come on, cut the ****, use some common sense people.
> 
> ...


U one of them who think they know more than ur average dave because u have been convinced by another deluded fella who talks a good game??


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Bin Laden is alive and well...


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> both buildings were hit by planes, but in different positions and different angles, BOTH fell down in an axact neat pile on the floor in the same way and the same time after each plane hit.
> 
> come on, cut the ****, use some common sense people.
> 
> ...


You never stop to think that the trauma of the first buliding falling down had some part to play in the falling of the second building?

Take your own advice and use some common sense.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

People mention who to trust about the WC attacks? The actual fireman who were in the building or the media? Hmmmm

You even had demolition experts, scientists who dissected the facts about how buildings fall to melting points of steal. This was to get the public behind the war, Americans themselves on a question time kind of programme voted that over 80% say it was an inside job.

Answer this, most of the seals who got " bin laden" have died in accidents :/


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> People mention who to trust about the WC attacks? The actual fireman who were in the building or the media? Hmmmm
> 
> You even had demolition experts, scientists who dissect the facts about how buildings fall to melting points if steal. This was to get the public behind the war, Americans themselves on a question time kind of programme voted that over 80% say it was an inside.
> 
> Answer this, most of the seals who got " bin laden" have died in accidents :/


 @mikep81 I think you're wanted fella.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Eustice Mullins is a guy you might want to look into.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmmm, why does 911 seem to generate more debate in this thread?. Must be something in it for so much interest imo.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

To see who is behind most wars, debt and an agenda to reduce population take a look at a video called "Endgame, blueprint for global enslavement" , it's a few years old but you get the idea. Total time 2hrs 19mins and 30 seconds.






Can be downloaded via torrent aswell.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

36-26 said:


> This is a horrible thought and yet very real possibility with today's money mad elite


*Cancer Cure Discovered - But YOU can't have it.... *


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> @mikep81 I think you're wanted fella.


  so shall we call these firemen ( who was actually in the buildings) and experts bull5hitters? And listen to instead the normal folks who read/watch the media ? - come on.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Denver Airport is a strange one.

And my honest belief is AIDS was man made.....cures for the likes of Cancer are out there too.....population control of the highest order.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

did you know that in the second world war. the soldiers used to eat tooth paste to purposely fail the medical.

it sends the heart rate through the roof.

sorry if its been already added i my read up to the tooth paste on said 1 or 2


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

This is heavy stuff!!!

http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/forum/


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> so shall we call these firemen ( who was actually in the buildings) and experts bull5hitters? And listen to instead the normal folks who read/watch the media ? - come on.


Problem with 911 is BIG major players on both sides both make such good arguments a lot of the time.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

I believe Madeline Mccann's parents killed her ,albeit by accident by keeping her drugged while they went out got back panicked then got rid of the body.

I read a really interesting piece on it a while back I'll try dig it out


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

HAWKUS said:


> Had a bit of a discussion with someone who loves this sh1t....he came out with how come they havent cured the common cold yet? somethings defo not right there its cos 'they' want to make money selling us the medicines!!......no,its because its constantly mutating and if you were to try and cure it you have to make a new cure everyweek.
> 
> Cant stand conspiracy theory stuff,some of the smaller stuff can certainly make you think but when people claim man has never landed on the moon,bush was behind 9/11 etc....just shut up please.


I thought it was because the common cold is a viral infection, and we aren't able to treat viral infections. Viral infections are left to the body's immune system. We can treat bacterial infections with antibiotics, but we haven't developed anything for viruses.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Randy Watson said:


> I believe Madeline Mccann's parents killed her ,albeit by accident by keeping her drugged while they went out got back panicked then got rid of the body.
> 
> I read a really interesting piece on it a while back I'll try dig it out


Yeah I'm with you on this one. Cashed in on it big time too. Cold.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

pea head said:


> Denver Airport is a strange one.
> 
> And my honest belief is AIDS was man made.....cures for the likes of Cancer are out there too.....population control of the highest order.


Agree with this too. Big money to be made through drugs industries too.

Talking of population control, there'll be a huge epidemic or war to cull the populations in the next 5-10 years as population is expanding beyond our means at the moment.

Cheery thought to start off the bank holiday weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Randy Watson said:


> I believe Madeline Mccann's parents killed her ,albeit by accident by keeping her drugged while they went out got back panicked then got rid of the body.
> 
> I read a really interesting piece on it a while back I'll try dig it out





Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah I'm with you on this one. Cashed in on it big time too. Cold.


I used to think that the parents were involved but I've read a lot about the case and my view has changed. Kate McCann's book is incredibly moving.

I believe she was taken and the police "investigation" was a complete farce. I'm sure she would have been found if they had reacted quicker and done their jobs properly.

Obviously I don't agree with them leaving the children alone but I wouldn't wish what they've been through on any parent.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

There's so much I want to say about this topic, but everything you say online is being watched and we all know if you go about preaching the truth and how much you know on the subject then you will be bitten in the **** at one point in life by them.

You lot not noticed illuminati is all over mainstream music, pop culture, celeb culture, youth clothing!

Kids think anti Christ symbols and occult symbolism is cool? Oh wait.. They don't even know what the sh!t they are wearing on there clothes actually mean.

Mate for those that don't believe have a look on vigilantcitizen.com, there's very interesting articles all over the site. Have a real deep read for a few hours. It's unbelievable what is going on. And what's worse is its unreal how people wont believe what's in front of them, yet will believe something cause its on TV.

Fcuking Ignorant people


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

BSI being a good lab, conspiracy theory of the year.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

sckeane said:


> There's so much I want to say about this topic, but everything you say online is being watched and we all know if you go about preaching the truth and how much you know on the subject then you will be bitten in the **** at one point in life by them.
> 
> You lot not noticed illuminati is all over mainstream music, pop culture, celeb culture, youth clothing!
> 
> ...


Literal brainwashing of the masses.

If you go around pretty much anywhere in the UK and people watch and eavesdrop conversations, 90% is the latest celebrity gossip from some bollox that was on TV.

How many people read books anymore, which even as fiction books, often contain snippets of truth in them that make you think.

That's the problem though, it's easier for people not to have to think and to just go about their 'lives' without actually living.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Literal brainwashing of the masses.
> 
> If you go around pretty much anywhere in the UK and people watch and eavesdrop conversations, 90% is the latest celebrity gossip from some bollox that was on TV.
> 
> ...


So true mate

I am really trying not to burst open on this subject

And the thing that really fcuking ags me about this, is the people that think the world is all hunky dorey and it would be absolutely fcuking crazy to think that people are trying to literally have control of the world and everything/everyone on it. UNREAL

I know at some point today I'm going to let go and go in on this thread cause I have too much to say


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I used to think that the parents were involved but I've read a lot about the case and my view has changed. Kate McCann's book is incredibly moving.
> 
> I believe she was taken and the police "investigation" was a complete farce. I'm sure she would have been found if they had reacted quicker and done their jobs properly.
> 
> Obviously I don't agree with them leaving the children alone but I wouldn't wish what they've been through on any parent.


I'm not convinced. These are clever people, who left their children alone and drugged them so they could go out drinking and eating. I mean, what responsible parent drugs their own child so they can go out? They may have been doctors, but. Still, I find that odd behaviour. Obviously any information she provided would shin a favourable light on her by painting others in a bad light.

I agree the Portuguese police may have not been well organised when investigating, but UK authorities were flown over and used too, and the UK is usually pretty good with organisation.

Whatever did happen, it is sad for the little girl.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

sckeane said:


> So true mate
> 
> I am really trying not to burst open on this subject
> 
> ...


I'll have to keep an eye out today then and see what you say. And if this is the last we see of you posting...then we'll know why lol.

In all seriousness though, I've spoken to friend and family about considering other perspectives about what's going on with things and they always say things like 'that's not true as the news said such and such'. But then I'll get them to watch an alternative news channel, Al Jazera is a good one, and they report the same story differently. So I ask them which is true as they're both on the news.

You can tell they think about it a bit, but then stop as it's scary when you realise what you get told and have believed is bollox and it's a whole different thing going on.

I'll check out your vigilantcitizen link in a bit when I'm at a computer. Always used to go on truthseeker for some interesting reads.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'm not convinced. These are clever people, who left their children alone and drugged them so they could go out drinking and eating. I mean, what responsible parent drugs their own child so they can go out? They may have been doctors, but. Still, I find that odd behaviour. Obviously any information she provided would shin a favourable light on her by painting others in a bad light.
> 
> I agree the Portuguese police may have not been well organised when investigating, but UK authorities were flown over and used too, and the UK is usually pretty good with organisation.
> 
> Whatever did happen, it is sad for the little girl.


The UK police believe that whoever took Madeleine drugged the other two children to keep them quiet.

The Portuguese police ran the first 12 hours of the investigation on the assumption that Madeleine had run away. They refused to even look into the possibility that she had been abducted.

Yes the UK police went over but having no jurisdiction, could only advise. Their advice was ignored in most cases. I've read an account of the investigation by one of the British detectives and he said it was the most frustrating experience of his career, knowing what needed to be done and not having the authority to do it.

As you say though at the end of the day it doesn't really matter what happened, it's just very very sad.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Twin Towers was blatently done by the U.S goverment to brainwash their entire population into thinking al-qaeda and bin laden commited it so they could go to Iraq/Afghanistan. Bin Laden was a CIA agent in the past FACT.
> 
> When they found Saddam they showed his body on tv's all over the world, they capture bin laden and apparently throw his body in the sea, what a load of bollox.


Was it fact that Bin Laden was a CIA agent? I think you'll find the CIA had a hand in training him to fight off the Russian invasion, but that doesn't make him a CIA agent. They are two very different things. Also with regard to Saddam, lets not forget that it was the Middle Eastern media that broadcast his hanging in the first instance, NOT the west and the US government criticised the media for showing it. Saddam had been handed back to the Iraqi government for his trial by that point and the US didn't really have anything to do with it. Although, I'm pretty sure they caught him before they announced it, but that's because I was in country at the time and heard some strange things before he was found.



VeNuM said:


> both buildings were hit by planes, but in different positions and different angles, BOTH fell down in an axact neat pile on the floor in the same way and the same time after each plane hit.
> 
> come on, cut the ****, use some common sense people.
> 
> ...





geeby112 said:


> People mention who to trust about the WC attacks? The actual fireman who were in the building or the media? Hmmmm
> 
> You even had demolition experts, scientists who dissect the facts about how buildings fall to melting points if steal. This was to get the public behind the war, Americans themselves on a question time kind of programme voted that over 80% say it was an inside.


Conspiracy theories are interesting, but what annoys me is when people say, you're a sheep or don't have your eyes open because you're of a different opinion to them. Someone said it earlier in this thread, insinuating that everyone else who doesn't believe the conspiracy is stupid. But the fact is that they've read similar info to you, they've just formed a different opinion, which makes you (the conspiracy theorist) look stupid. That readyandwaiting fella did it to me. He called me naive and uneducated on terrorism and told me I should really look into the facts about terrorism as it would open my eyes. He didn't have a response when I told him that part of my job is studying terrorism and that I've got 11 years military experience plus 7 years in the private security industry. I've done plenty of reading on 9/11 in particular and 7/7 as they are of particular interest regarding a client that I look after. So please, to all conspiracy theorists that may read what I am about to post, don't assume that because I am of a different opinion of you that I am naive, or closed minded, or a sheep. It makes you look silly.

Now, 9/11. Pretty much every single piece of conspiracy theory out there has been dis-proven by factual evidence. The passport not being incinerated could be a simple case of pressure wave. As an explosion happens, which is evident in the footage, a pressure wave is created. This pressure wave moves in advance of the heat and flame of an explosion and could quite easily have pushed stuff from the plane outwards before it had a chance to burn. A point to note on that, just look at how much debris was recovered from the Lockerbie bombing, and plenty of other explosions throughout history. Also the passport would have been inside a bag more than likely which would have protected it from any flash burns. PLus there are plenty of stranger things that have happened throughout history.

WTC 7 the collapse. Now that building collapsed when there was no damage right? That's what the conspiracy theorists say. Well these pictures say other wise!

View attachment 119933


This link also explains how WTC 7 probably collapsed due a to a Single Point Failure : http://www.structuremag.org/article.aspx?articleid=284 (it's an interesting read)

Also in terms of the explosions that people have mentioned that people heard. There isn't any video footage or audio that show's explosions. What there is evidence of is over pressure created in the lift shaft as the building collapses blowing out the windows. But so many people think they heard an explosion. Well what probably happened is the same as what normally happens in any high stress, panic and fear fuelled event. Some people would have no doubt heard what would have sounded like an explosion. Lets assume that what we're told is true and that the floors where the towers first collapsed did fail instantly. That would sound like an explosion, plus as the building starts to fall, the noise would have been immense. One person says, "Oh I hear an explosion" to someone else who just heard a bang. They then say "yeah I heard something too" and a third person overhears and asks what they're talking about. "They both say there was an explosion" and before you know it, you have multiple people saying they heard an explosion. It happens all the time. Soldiers, Police, Fireman everyone, because our brains aren't equipped to deal with that sort of thing.

The other thing that conspiracy theorists love is the lack of plane debris at the Pentagon. And the fact that no lamp posts were knocked down... really?

View attachment 119936


View attachment 119937


Plus there are loads of witness statements that say they saw the plane impact the lampposts and the Pentagon!

Lets also not forget that experiments and research has shown that the amount of thermite or explosives required to carry out this type of attack on the towers is just unrealistic inside a public, occupied building, without someone noticing.

Now what about the other plane that was brought down by its passengers. Well I don't believe that at all. I think the Americans shot that one down as the plane seems to have broken up in the air, and quit rightly so. But I think we can all agree that that lie, of true isn't so bad, as why bother upsetting families when they can let them think they're loved ones save the lives of many more.



geeby112 said:


> I'll answer you. No they haven't!
> 
> The United States Special Warfare Development Group (the actual name for SEAL team 6 as SEAL team 6 was disbanded in the 90's) is one of the most secretive units in American Military. However there are some educated guesses that can be made about it by anyone who has served in the Military, in fact it's pretty common sense to the Military mind but not one that civilians often realise (this isn't a dig at you by the way, just a statement in general. I also think that the term TEAM is what throws people off here). SEAL team 6 isn't just elite Tier 1 soldiers. It's made up of support staff, such as clerks and admin staff and vehicle techs etc, etc. The men are separated into 6 squadrons, with each squadron containing 3 troops (with their own admin and support staff) and each troop containing smaller teams. Now the composition of these squadrons and troops, in terms of numbers, is undisclosed however it is fair to assume that they are of the same size as the rest of the SEAL teams as that's how they operate. A normal SEAL team troop contains approximately 300 men (that includes admin staff etc). So based on that SEAL team 6 would contain over 5,000 personnel. Obviously that number includes all admin and staff personnel but they are all part of the same unit and would be listed the same in their death. I think in terms of fighting men there just over 2,000 normal SEAL's but that doesn't include Team 6. Which would mean about 250 front-line SEAL operators per team (again that doesn't include 6). But even using that figure, it's plain to see that the 40 odd that have died recently could have nothing to do with the mission at all. The 35 or so that died in the downed chopper in Afghan could have literally been 35 clearks from that unit. The DOD would still report their deaths as the same because that is their unit. And the 1 that died in the parachute accident, could have literally been from any branch as most are parachute trained to work in that unit.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't listen to most but 9/11 is very complex story. I 100% believe that the US govnt are largely involved.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

The second youtube report is Glenn Beck, very similar in his style to Alex Jones of Prisonplanet and Infowars. Alex quite frequently refers to Glen in many of his shows.

A lot of Glenns investigative journalism is very good if you can pick out some of the dodgy bits.



mattiasl said:


> *Cancer Cure Discovered - But YOU can't have it.... *


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> There's a documentary called zeitgeist, very good watch if you have the time!
> 
> Also, have heard a few things about the sandy hook school shooting not actually happening, was more of a public awareness exercise that went wrong and got blown up by the media





A_L said:


> I was just about to mention this. Brilliant documentary. now that really makes you think.


Really? The religion part at the start of Zeitgeist has been proven to be completely wrong. And their facts about the two SAS soldiers who were grabbed in Iraq is also completely wrong. So two part being completely wrong means that the whole integrity of the documentary is questionable! Some of it does throw some interesting ideas out there, but based on those two major errors I've mentioned I think the whole thing is just speculation and propaganda, and not very well done either!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

corporates said:


> The second youtube report is Glenn Beck, very similar in his style to Alex Jones of Prisonplanet and Infowars. Alex quite frequently refers to Glen in many of his shows.
> 
> A lot of Glenns investigative journalism is very good if you can pick out some of the dodgy bits.


I mentioned a while ago, last time the cancer debate came up, with a scientist friend of mine who works on disease cures and to my wife's uncle who was a biologist and they both laughed at the idea saying that if only their colleagues knew they were wasting their time trying to find cures. The thing is though, the country spends a fvck load on cancer research each year in grants, with all the cuts going on, they'd be the first to announce a cure and save some money, plus be the saviour of mankind, well almost!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I know what you mean, my youngest brother is a pharmacologist, his opinion is it's just about the money and to get people to keep spending.

The research is all well and good, which is why our high streets are full of charity shops and chuggers, and fun runs all taking our money when at the end of all our giving it is the big pharmaceutical companies who will be taking the billions on profit from keeping the public ill, if they cure their customers then their business is effectively gone.

If you check this link, scroll to the bottom and click on each of the companies you will see the kind of figures these companies taking from the public.

http://www.fiercepharma.com/special-reports/top-pharma-companies-2012-revenues



mikep81 said:


> I mentioned a while ago, last time the cancer debate came up, with a scientist friend of mine who works on disease cures and to my wife's uncle who was a biologist and they both laughed at the idea saying that if only their colleagues knew they were wasting their time trying to find cures. The thing is though, the country spends a fvck load on cancer research each year in grants, with all the cuts going on, they'd be the first to announce a cure and save some money, plus be the saviour of mankind, well almost!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

sckeane said:


> There's so much I want to say about this topic, but everything you say online is being watched and we all know if you go about preaching the truth and how much you know on the subject then you will be bitten in the **** at one point in life by them.
> 
> You lot not noticed illuminati is all over mainstream music, pop culture, celeb culture, youth clothing!
> 
> ...





sckeane said:


> So true mate
> 
> I am really trying not to burst open on this subject
> 
> ...


Instead of boring us with hollow threats of I can't say too much as people are watching but please people push me till I burst at some point and you're going to let go, just do it now and get it out of the way.

Don't forget to add about probing by aliens in whatever you have to say, I'm looking forward to reading all your facts about world domination.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I take your point Mike about the "Sheep" word almost being overused, on the other hand I think that so many people do 'follow like sheep' & we have been described as the:

"Trampling bewilderd herd" by Bernays - now there's a very interesting man!

@sckeane...let it all out I'm listening!

As for the McCanns it's all too easy to call someone who doesn't speak 'your' language inefficient; Spanish people are certainly not fools, just look at some of their Architecture..

It's very easy to overdose a child when giving any drug, & I strongly suspect there may well be some truth in it. But whatever happened that poor little girl is dead (most prolly)

I just don't have the time to expand on any of this, but many CT's have truth in them, & it's all to easy to call "nutter"

Shall we start on UFO's? There are piles of clip & videos yes, many are fake, but others....STS80 for example?..... the poster "Lou 20764" on YT has some stunning stuff.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Instead of boring us with hollow threats of I can't say too much as people are watching but please people push me till I burst at some point and you're going to let go, just do it now and get it out of the way.
> 
> Don't forget to add about probing by aliens in whatever you have to say, I'm looking forward to reading all your facts about world domination.


Cool input mate. why would i bother when there's muppets like you taking the ****, your not worth the trouble


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Cool input mate. why would i bother when there's muppets like you taking the ****, your not worth the trouble


Funny that as I think the same for all these conspiracies but it does entertain me when every time you hear a story about something, there's always a different twist to it hence why I want to hear your version of the story.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have worked with Pharmaceutical companies extensively for many years, not employed by them though.

I don't think many people realise how much money they make, the way some clinicians are 'bribed' into prescribing a compound.

I also know for a fact that the drug reps used to 'bonus' a GP to Rx a particular compound. They would give them cash in the surgery.

This isn't what I heard & I assure you it is true. Novartis in the US a being tackled about some irregularities in this sense.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I take your point Mike about the "Sheep" word almost being overused, on the other hand I think that so many people do 'follow like sheep' & we have been described as the:
> 
> "Trampling bewilderd herd" by Bernays - now there's a very interesting man!
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I agree many people are "sheep" in terms of how they live their lives. Take driving for example, and probably the best and easiest example to give. How many people drive on the motorway just blindly following the car in front, giving no second thought to their surroundings or others around them, and often too close to the car in front at that. People in general are a danger to themselves because they don't pay attention enough. Now I'm not talking about taking in the scenery and all that soft sh!t, I mean just simple things like looking where they're walking. How many times have people walked into something and thought "what the fvck was that" only to turn around and see a massive kerb, or some other large object that, if paying attention, they would see. In that aspect I agree with the sheep concept, but this is all different to the conspiracy theory stuff, because in that context, often people like me are accused of being a sheep for simply having a different opinion, and an educated one at that (in my case anyway). Which is wrong because when we get down to the deep routes of where all this evidence that we base our opinions on comes from, either for or against the conspiracy, we are all getting it from secondary or more sources. How many people here were actually at the WTC when it collapsed? probably none on here, which means both sides of the argument have got their information from reading material and/or watching documentaries. Then you have to look at how many people have a further knowledge about terrorism, and terrorist MO's and knowledge of explosions etc, etc. Not many of us, and although it certainly doesn't mean that my opinion is the right one, it does mean that to call me a sheep, or blind to the truth is almost laughable. This isn't aimed at anyone in particular as I have yet to be called a sheep or anything on this thread, but more of a general point about respecting peoples opinions if they're different.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

What impresses me is that while people constantly say government is **** and can't do anything right they are perfectly happy to believe that despite being rubbish at everything else they are brilliant at conspiracies!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

we are all living in a computer generated dream world called the matrix.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I agree many people are "sheep" in terms of how they live their lives. Take driving for example, and probably the best and easiest example to give. How many people drive on the motorway just blindly following the car in front, giving no second thought to their surroundings or others around them, and often too close to the car in front at that. People in general are a danger to themselves because they don't pay attention enough. Now I'm not talking about taking in the scenery and all that soft sh!t, I mean just simple things like looking where they're walking. How many times have people walked into something and thought "what the fvck was that" only to turn around and see a massive kerb, or some other large object that, if paying attention, they would see. In that aspect I agree with the sheep concept, but this is all different to the conspiracy theory stuff, because in that context, often people like me are accused of being a sheep for simply having a different opinion, and an educated one at that (in my case anyway). Which is wrong because when we get down to the deep routes of where all this evidence that we base our opinions on comes from, either for or against the conspiracy, we are all getting it from secondary or more sources. How many people here were actually at the WTC when it collapsed? probably none on here, which means both sides of the argument have got their information from reading material and/or watching documentaries. Then you have to look at how many people have a further knowledge about terrorism, and terrorist MO's and knowledge of explosions etc, etc. Not many of us, and although it certainly doesn't mean that my opinion is the right one, it does mean that to call me a sheep, or blind to the truth is almost laughable. This isn't aimed at anyone in particular as I have yet to be called a sheep or anything on this thread, but more of a general point about respecting peoples opinions if they're different.


How do you feel about the idea off population control


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I don't buy into these tbh, although I can't help but watch that show with Jesse Ventura as they always throw up things that make you go "huh?" and make you question stuff for a while.
> 
> On the other hand, David Ikye is bonkers and his ideas are pure comedy.


This. There are people like Jesse Ventura who make you think, but then you get the nutters who do their own job of discrediting themselves making it easier for the consipracies to run their course. "Can't be true, would you trust a nutter?" mentality.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Keenam said:


> What impresses me is that while people constantly say government is **** and can't do anything right they are perfectly happy to believe that despite being rubbish at everything else they are brilliant at conspiracies!


See now something related to this gets me with the whole conspiracy thing. And just to make it clear, some I think, in my opinion hold some weight. But the Illuminati. According to the CT's (What I shall now call Conspiracy Theorists as I can't be bothered to keep typing it out), The Illuminati is a wolrd dominating secret society that has a hand in many events, which can be identified by the sign of an all seeing eye or triangle. Now, correct me if I'm wrong here, but isn't the objective if a secret society to do things without people knowing it was you?! So why do they keep plastering their logo all over the place for the things they're involved in? It's not very secretive is it!

And speaking of the all seeing eye, and just to spook a few of you CT's, I was trained by a company who has this logo and have a few items containing the logo that I use for work, obviously i don't go brandishing it about though.



Disclaimer: I would like to point out that I am NOT member of any secret society and am not involved in controlling the world. Although I would also say that if I was hmmmmm!!!!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

A fairly decent place to look is http://www.richplanet.net/

Its a site by Richard D Hall, he is a fairly funny guy to watch but can weed out the indifferent in most of the subjects he covers, including ufos.

His shows are on showcase1 and showcase2 on sky, also on freesat, times are at the top of his page.

He covers all kinds of stuff, 911,7/7, global control, crop circles, animal mutilations, free energy devices and more.

He's from the north east of England, and will be on tour in May.



latblaster said:


> Shall we start on UFO's? There are piles of clip & videos yes, many are fake, but others....STS80 for example?..... the poster "Lou 20764" on YT has some stunning stuff.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

David Icke is the man of the moment on that subject, despite him being ridiculed many years ago he speaks a lot of sense on the subject.http://www.davidicke.com/



mikep81 said:


> See now something related to this gets me with the whole conspiracy thing. And just to make it clear, some I think, in my opinion hold some weight. But the Illuminati. According to the CT's (What I shall now call Conspiracy Theorists as I can't be bothered to keep typing it out), The Illuminati is a wolrd dominating secret society that has a hand in many events, which can be identified by the sign of an all seeing eye or triangle. Now, correct me if I'm wrong here, but isn't the objective if a secret society to do things without people knowing it was you?! So why do they keep plastering their logo all over the place for the things they're involved in? It's not very secretive is it!
> 
> And speaking of the all seeing eye, and just to spook a few of you CT's, I was trained by a company who has this logo and have a few items containing the logo that I use for work, obviously i don't go brandishing it about though.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zack amin said:


> How do you feel about the idea off population control


In what way in particular or do you just mean in general? I haven't looked too much into the theories on it to be honest, but if there is such a thing in place then it's not working very well!!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote Originally Posted by sckeane View Post

There's so much I want to say about this topic, but everything you say online is being watched and we all know if you go about preaching the truth and how much you know on the subject then you will be bitten in the **** at one point in life by them.

You lot not noticed illuminati is all over mainstream music, pop culture, celeb culture, youth clothing!

Kids think anti Christ symbols and occult symbolism is cool? Oh wait.. They don't even know what the sh!t they are wearing on there clothes actually mean.

Mate for those that don't believe have a look on vigilantcitizen.com, there's very interesting articles all over the site. Have a real deep read for a few hours. It's unbelievable what is going on. And what's worse is its unreal how people wont believe what's in front of them, yet will believe something cause its on TV.

Fcuking Ignorant people

*if what you saying is true, why hasn't the Illuminati shut down the websites and you tube which describe everything they are upto and have done?*


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

corporates said:


> David Icke is the man of the moment on that subject, despite him being ridiculed many years ago he speaks a lot of sense on the subject.http://www.davidicke.com/


Problem with David Icke, and Alex Jones and all the other big time guys in this is that they all make a fvck load of money doing what they do. A friend of mine, after 9/11 when all the conspiracy stuff really kicked off created a website about the "supposed truth". Now he wasn't a conspiracy theorist at all at the time (or so he says anyway, I didn't know him then), but he created a website because he was getting into internet marketing. He made a fortune from advertising and stuff because there was a high demand for it, despite not believing half of the stuff that was on his website. He saw a demand and made some money out of it, and eventually closed it down because the revenue slowed down and he felt guilty about what he was doing. These guys could equally be the same, in fact some have even joked that the conspiracy industry is worth so much money now that maybe the conspiracy theorists actually committed 9/11 to create a profitable industry!!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes...






http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/82381-mark-devlin-full-length-talk-on-the-illuminati-music-industry

http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/81724-illuminati-symbolism-in-new-justin-timberlake-video
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdPfdNCj6kshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAo1-gI5S-8



tony10 said:


> Quote Originally Posted by sckeane View Post
> 
> There's so much I want to say about this topic, but everything you say online is being watched and we all know if you go about preaching the truth and how much you know on the subject then you will be bitten in the **** at one point in life by them.
> 
> ...


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

tony10 said:


> we are all living in a computer generated dream world called the matrix.


your probably right, seeing as all atoms are empty space ect.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I can see they are making money, Alex set up on his own after working in the mainstream media, so he's gone from nothing to having a worldwide audience, but at the moment these guys are still doing it, and there has been much misinformation about David Icke actually being a part of it all, Glenn Beck is another that is accused of this, i just pick out what i can see for myself is logical and what isn't, i don't accept everything they say.



mikep81 said:


> Problem with David Icke, and Alex Jones and all the other big time guys in this is that they all make a fvck load of money doing what they do. A friend of mine, after 9/11 when all the conspiracy stuff really kicked off created a website about the "supposed truth". Now he wasn't a conspiracy theorist at all at the time (or so he says anyway, I didn't know him then), but he created a website because he was getting into internet marketing. He made a fortune from advertising and stuff because there was a high demand for it, despite not believing half of the stuff that was on his website. He saw a demand and made some money out of it, and eventually closed it down because the revenue slowed down and he felt guilty about what he was doing. These guys could equally be the same, in fact some have even joked that the conspiracy industry is worth so much money now that maybe the conspiracy theorists actually committed 9/11 to create a profitable industry!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

corporates said:


> Yes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're seriously trying to enforce the Illuminati existence or mock it? The Eye of provinence was initially used to represent gods over watch of mankind wasn't it?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

corporates said:


> David Icke is the man of the moment on that subject, despite him being ridiculed many years ago he speaks a lot of sense on the subject.http://www.davidicke.com/


Thing is though, David Icke talks sense when he talks about major banks etc, but then he goes onto talk about reptillians in the same breath, totally discredits any sense he made.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I have worked with Pharmaceutical companies extensively for many years, not employed by them though.
> 
> I don't think many people realise how much money they make, the way some clinicians are 'bribed' into prescribing a compound.
> 
> ...


Yeah and Glaxosmithkline being one of the worst for it.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Hope you lot know about the Spanish influenza aswell, the so called vaccination was the killer

Nice population control wiping out 50-100 million people


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

after all the 2012 bullsh!t ive had it up to here with conspiracies


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I see the tinfoil hat brigade are out in force today!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Problem with David Icke, and Alex Jones and all the other big time guys in this is that they all make a fvck load of money doing what they do. A friend of mine, after 9/11 when all the conspiracy stuff really kicked off created a website about the "supposed truth". Now he wasn't a conspiracy theorist at all at the time (or so he says anyway, I didn't know him then), but he created a website because he was getting into internet marketing. He made a fortune from advertising and stuff because there was a high demand for it, despite not believing half of the stuff that was on his website. He saw a demand and made some money out of it, and eventually closed it down because the revenue slowed down and he felt guilty about what he was doing. These guys could equally be the same,* in fact some have even joked that the conspiracy industry is worth so much money now that maybe the conspiracy theorists actually committed 9/11 to create a profitable industry **!*


*
*

*
*

*
Mind=blown at last sentence *

*
*

*
Counter trolling at its finest.*


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

tony10 said:


> *if what you saying is true, why hasn't the Illuminati shut down the websites and you tube which describe everything they are upto and have done?*


Because everybody knows that nothing turns people off an idea like a small group espousing it fanatically!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

always enjoy these threads. you have all the mentals telling everyone to open their eyes and stop being brainwashed sheep with their facts about what is going on in the world then Mike81 joins the debate and calmly points out they are talking absolute bollocks. excellent as ever, please continue


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> always enjoy these threads. you have all the mentals telling everyone to open their eyes and stop being brainwashed sheep with their facts about what is going on in the world then Mike81 joins the debate and calmly points out they are talking absolute bollocks. excellent as ever, please continue


I'm still waiting for @sckeane to come along and blow his whistle.

He probably won't though because "they" are monitoring the board and will send in the white coat merchants to take him away to the secret facility under Denver airport and anally probe him.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

not gone thought this whole thread but thought id share this.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks slunkeh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So buying a load of vaccines for Bird Flu, then Swine Flu & then the other Flu epidemic was a good move then?

Seems very odd to me that they made forecasts of three outbreaks, the govt spends millions & millions buying the vaccines. And nothing happened.

These epidemics never occurred, & they got the forecasts wrong three times?

Nah, just a coincidence & who got all the money from vaccine sales? Well the people behind it all, massaging the statistics.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I'm still waiting for @sckeane to come along and blow his whistle.
> 
> He probably won't though because "they" are monitoring the board and will send in the white coat merchants to take him away to the secret facility under Denver airport and anally probe him.


Dw i won't just incase, don't want to get sectioned


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

And now they keep banging on about taking Statins.

Yup, just take yet another drug instead of correcting the complaint with dietary means.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol @ the population controlling. If they want to control population they would do so like they have in china!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doesn't anyone think that the way some Pharmaceutical Companies conduct their business a bit dodgy?

Nope, coz that would be to admit that some conspiracy theories are actually correct.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll just ask the complete doubters, do you truly think that the govts/Pharmas/Finance & etc all work for the common good?

That they are all there to help us, & they aren't self interested, & they don't make as much money as possible without being deceptive, or fiddling with the statistics?

Many CT's are really flipping crackers, but loads aren't.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I'll just ask the complete doubters, do you truly think that the govts/Pharmas/Finance & etc all work for the common good?
> 
> That they are all there to help us, & they aren't self interested, & they don't make as much money as possible without being deceptive, or fiddling with the statistics?
> 
> Many CT's are really flipping crackers, but loads aren't.


I dont believe that they arent self interested, its a business after all, i just dont believe that they would withhold medicine to keep the population down, there probably is in the background, some dodgy fiddling and stuff we dont know about to make the top guys richer but im sure that goes on in every industry.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Does anyone know about the Georgia guidestones in America?

They 'appeared' overnight, no one knows who made them, who created the 'rules' on them. But it's laid out like commandments, and its the same as the 'new world order' plans

Have a read

http://vigilantcitizen.com/sinistersites/sinister-sites-the-georgia-guidestones/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> I dont believe that they arent self interested, its a business after all, i just dont believe that they would withhold medicine to keep the population down, there probably is in the background, some dodgy fiddling and stuff we dont know about to make the top guys richer but im sure that goes on in every industry.


pretty much this. rich people doing dodgy dealings to get richer whilst pretending to be nice and have everyones best interests at heart. truly mindblowing stuff, cant believe we didnt see this sooner. OPEN YOUR EYES PEOPLE


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Does anyone know about the Georgia guidestones in America?
> 
> They 'appeared' overnight, no one knows who made them, who created the 'rules' on them. But it's laid out like commandments, and its the same as the 'new world order' plans
> 
> ...


So a bunch of rich nutters had some stones made in secret....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> So a bunch of rich nutters had some stones made in secret....


chilling incident happened near where I live, loads of stones propped up with peoples names on them and some mysterious dates. rows and rows of them. to make it even more freaky it was on the same ground as a church


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> chilling incident happened near where I live, loads of stones propped up with peoples names on them and some mysterious dates. rows and rows of them. to make it even more freaky it was on the same ground as a church


spooky!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Of course they do dodgy deals & make money out of doing so. (unlike us honest, simple, god-fearing folk on here)

But the point I'm trying to make is how far do they go? A rumour of 'whatever' gets posted on yt, but is then dismissed as a CT. Later on we find out it's all true.

Sometimes a CT is the truth but it just takes a long time for the truth to come out.

What I'm saying is don't dismiss something because it sounds wacky at first. Consider it a bit more.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Of course they do dodgy deals & make money out of doing so. (unlike us honest, simple, god-fearing folk on here)
> 
> But the point I'm trying to make is how far do they go? A rumour of 'whatever' gets posted on yt, but is then dismissed as a CT. Later on we find out it's all true.
> 
> ...


I consider all things I read/see in the news etc. I just dont automatically think that black arts are at work and im being mind controlled then shout at people and call them blind fools when they dont agree with me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Breaking news, individuals in big organisations trying to make money out of the general public for their own personal gain!

I'm sure self employed plumbers or mechanics never try and squeeze an extra few quid out of people.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

i dont see why people are so quick so judge, dismiss and think these 'CT's' are crazy.....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sckeane said:


> i dont see why people are so quick so judge, dismiss and think these 'CT's' are crazy.....


Because most of them believe ridiculous stories which in the main are based on hearsay with no solid proof?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> i dont see why people are so quick so judge, dismiss and think these 'CT's' are crazy.....


I know. Looking back at it, I cant see why the thought that the planes hitting the towers are computer generated is the work of a total mentalist. Feel a bit foolish now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sckeane said:


> i dont see why people are so quick so judge, dismiss and think these 'CT's' are crazy.....


What makes you think people are quickly dismissing it? They may of looked into it before realising that it's bullsh1t lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Pharmaceutical companies will never make or release a drug that will cure people.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Pharmaceutical companies will never make or release a drug that will cure people.


the staff should be sacked then and more capable people employed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Pharmaceutical companies will never make or release a drug that will cure people.


Really....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

All you non believers are probably lizard people


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Really....


yes? stands to reason doesnt it. no one would ever question them not making a single drug that cured anything


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

@sckeane I noticed u like lousy bastards comment, do u share his sentiments?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Pharmaceutical companies will never make or release a drug that will cure people.


Or if they did ever have one it would cost $100,000 a year per patient...

Hold on there is one...Novartis have an anti cancer drug & it gives 80% of the people an extra 10 years of living. But it costs...$100k a year.

Ok it may well have cost them $5billion to make & they need to recoup their outlay & ofc make a good profit. I agree with this.

But now they have the compound it costs them so little to make & could save 1000's of people.

So that's more or less the same sort of thing.

Shall I talk about NDE's...? There is proof that some people who have had a Cardiac Arrest & were unconscious were later able to recount the peri arrest events.

That was a 5 year study & is in many Scientific Journals.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sckeane said:


> i dont see why people are so quick so judge, dismiss and think these 'CT's' are crazy.....


I don't think people are quick to judge and think CT's are crazy, however when you get statements like the one below, that insinuate that people are foolish for not believing the "underground" media, or whatever it is you want to call it, it does look a little silly. I mean in VeNuM's post below, as part of his argument he says that "both (the towers) fell down in an exact neat pile on the floor in the same way". Hardly a neat and exact pile though was it?! Ground Zero was massive and they had to knock down other buildings that became structurally damaged due to the falling debris of the towers. He then goes on to say "use some common sense" because people are of a different opinion (I'd be interested to know where you got your info from @VeNuM that makes you think what you do?).



VeNuM said:


> both buildings were hit by planes, but in different positions and different angles, BOTH fell down in an axact neat pile on the floor in the same way and the same time after each plane hit.
> 
> come on, cut the ****, use some common sense people.
> 
> ...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I don't think people are quick to judge and think CT's are crazy, however when you get statements like the one below, that insinuate that people are foolish for not believing the "underground" media, or whatever it is you want to call it, it does look a little silly. I mean in VeNuM's post below, as part of his argument he says that "both (the towers) fell down in an exact neat pile on the floor in the same way". Hardly a neat and exact pile though was it?! Ground Zero was massive and they had to knock down other buildings that became structurally damaged due to the falling debris of the towers. He then goes on to say "use some common sense" because people are of a different opinion (I'd be interested to know where you got your info from @VeNuM that makes you think what you do?).


i'll make a thread then, just dont wanna get obliterated with sh!t like you tin hat cvnt lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> i'll make a thread then, just dont wanna get obliterated with sh!t like you tin hat cvnt lol


dont see any reason why you would if you make reasonable points backed up with some form of evidence. The only people who get ripped are the ones who tell you that you're stupid for not instantly believing their batshit crazy views. as it happens I love threads like this, always interesting


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sckeane said:


> i'll make a thread then, just dont wanna get obliterated with sh!t like you tin hat cvnt lol


I think most are, like me, a little intrigued by the whole theory of it. It's just the whole accusation of people being stupid and dumb or "blind to the truth" that get's peoples backs up. That readyandwaiting guy I mentioned earlier used to get on my t!ts and got the same abuse. It was only when I said to him, stop with the accusations of being dumb or uneducated and people may want to interact with your theories a little more. Low and behold, he did and it wasn't so bad, although in hindsight that fvcker was batshs!t crazy!! According to one of his theories and "information he had obtained" there should have been a false flag alien invasion right about now!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> I think most are, like me, a little intrigued by the whole theory of it. It's just the whole accusation of people being stupid and dumb or "blind to the truth" that get's peoples backs up. That readyandwaiting guy I mentioned earlier used to get on my t!ts and got the same abuse. It was only when I said to him, stop with the accusations of being dumb or uneducated and people may want to interact with your theories a little more. Low and behold, he did and it wasn't so bad, although in hindsight that fvcker was batshs!t crazy!! According to one of his theories and "information he had obtained" there should have been a false flag alien invasion right about now!


thread made mate .. be nice lol


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> "To improve oral health"
> 
> Except thats bollocks because why would we drink it.. even on toothpaste containing flouride it says 'use a pea sized amount' 'do not swallow'
> 
> Fluoride consumption has been shown to lower IQ


Yeh I know, that's their reasoning for doing it and it leaves me very sceptical!

Have you seen Dorian Yates talk about it in his interview with London real? That's what made me interested about it, he was saying how fluoride blocks DMT (which is released from the pineal gland in the brain) which is the thing that makes us sort of connect with our higher selves and use our brains to their full potential and blocking it like you say makes us a bit dim and he thinks almost sedates us. It all seems crazy but I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was true, i'm sure there are plenty of sinister things that go on that we have no clue about!! The vid if anyone's interested -


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> Was it fact that Bin Laden was a CIA agent? I think you'll find the CIA had a hand in training him to fight off the Russian invasion, but that doesn't make him a CIA agent. They are two very different things. Also with regard to Saddam, lets not forget that it was the Middle Eastern media that broadcast his hanging in the first instance, NOT the west and the US government criticised the media for showing it. Saddam had been handed back to the Iraqi government for his trial by that point and the US didn't really have anything to do with it. Although, I'm pretty sure they caught him before they announced it, but that's because I was in country at the time and heard some strange things before he was found.
> 
> Conspiracy theories are interesting, but what annoys me is when people say, you're a sheep or don't have your eyes open because you're of a different opinion to them. Someone said it earlier in this thread, insinuating that everyone else who doesn't believe the conspiracy is stupid. But the fact is that they've read similar info to you, they've just formed a different opinion, which makes you (the conspiracy theorist) look stupid. That readyandwaiting fella did it to me. He called me naive and uneducated on terrorism and told me I should really look into the facts about terrorism as it would open my eyes. He didn't have a response when I told him that part of my job is studying terrorism and that I've got 11 years military experience plus 7 years in the private security industry. I've done plenty of reading on 9/11 in particular and 7/7 as they are of particular interest regarding a client that I look after. So please, to all conspiracy theorists that may read what I am about to post, don't assume that because I am of a different opinion of you that I am naive, or closed minded, or a sheep. It makes you look silly.
> 
> ...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The bit about the Pineal Gland acting as an antennae to connect to a higher realm is very interesting.

It's all about having a higher state of consciouness, but where does this reside? Is it actually inside of us, because if so it must be physical.

However, I firmly believe that consciousness resides outside of our body, & we connect with it to a degree.

This would explain why we have other experiences, such as deja vu for example, other ppl have telepathic ability & so on.

To summarise very briefly, is the mind & the body the same thing?

I don't think that it is.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> The bit about the Pineal Gland acting as an antennae to connect to a higher realm is very interesting.
> 
> It's all about having a higher state of consciouness, but where does this reside? Is it actually inside of us, because if so it must be physical.
> 
> ...


do they?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes they do. There isn't the space & I don't have the time to expand on this.

A basic example is 'knowing' when someone will phone you eg. That closeness in bed with a special girl, when you really are totally together.

Look at the study of twins who have joint experiences, when miles apart. We are all linked.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Yes they do. There isn't the space & I don't have the time to expand on this.
> 
> A basic example is 'knowing' when someone will phone you eg. That closeness in bed with a special girl, when you really are totally together.
> 
> Look at the study of twins who have joint experiences, when miles apart. We are all linked.


tell me more


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> tell me more


http://www.monroeinstitute.org/thehub/twin-telepathy-and-the-illusion-of-separation


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Yes they do. There isn't the space & I don't have the time to expand on this.
> 
> A basic example is 'knowing' when someone will phone you eg. That closeness in bed with a special girl, when you really are totally together.
> 
> Look at the study of twins who have joint experiences, when miles apart. We are all linked.


Why, then, whenever such abilities area put to true scientific scrutiny they either fail or are shown to be elaborate tricks?

And the moon landing conspiracy theory is such a crock, from the earliest landings, they left stuff up there that independent organisations make use of. Does it sound plausible that would be more achievable by automation or remote control in the late 60s. All this "all in a studio" bobbins is just impressionable guff.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> http://www.monroeinstitute.org/thehub/twin-telepathy-and-the-illusion-of-separation


I'll have a look, thanks


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Why, then, whenever such abilities area put to true scientific scrutiny they either fail or are shown to be elaborate tricks?
> 
> And the moon landing conspiracy theory is such a crock, from the earliest landings, they left stuff up there that independent organisations make use of. Does it sound plausible that would be more achievable by automation or remote control in the late 60s. All this "all in a studio" bobbins is just impressionable guff.


Dunno, maybe because the ones tested are fakes?

None of the answers to most of this can be done in a few sentences, some of it relies on Philosophy.

Have you never just 'known' something...intuitively? Can you prove to me that Love exists, I mean physically prove it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Dunno, maybe because the ones tested are fakes?
> 
> None of the answers to most of this can be done in a few sentences, some of it relies on Philosophy.
> 
> Have you never just 'known' something...intuitively? *Can you prove to me that Love exists, I mean physically prove it*?


interesting point


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Dunno, maybe because the ones tested are fakes?
> 
> None of the answers to most of this can be done in a few sentences, some of it relies on Philosophy.
> 
> Have you never just 'known' something...intuitively? Can you prove to me that Love exists, I mean physically prove it?


Love is an emotion, not some supernatural ability that defies scientific corroboration. There's a difference, one of these things is not like the other.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Love is an emotion, not some supernatural ability that defies scientific corroboration. There's a difference, one of these things is not like the other.


You haven't answered my question; what is it?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> You haven't answered my question; what is it?


Your question is what is love?

I already answered - an emotion.

And it's got feck all to do with, and is just a distraction to the point that claimed supernatural abilities seem to go a complete rubbery one as soon as scientists get out their cameras and recording apparatus.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, ok mate. 

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Your question is what is love?
> 
> I already answered - an emotion.
> 
> And it's got feck all to do with, and is just a distraction to the point that claimed supernatural abilities seem to go a complete rubbery one as soon as scientists get out their cameras and recording apparatus.


Whilst l don't agree with the whole mind reading thing l do think genuine, true love carries more than emotion, l think it does carry a connection which cant be explained, even to the point of some kind of physic level.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Whilst l don't agree with the whole mind reading thing l do think genuine, true love carries more than emotion, l think it does carry a connection which cant be explained, even to the point of some kind of physic level.


The problem I have when people start using words like psychic, is what seems to not truly materialise when independently and scientifically tested. It's almost as if these psychic abilities, of various forms, decide to take their ball home at the slightest hint of skepticism, never mind cynicism.

I get that strong emotions bring with them strong feelings, empathy, and sometimes a degree of "connection" that some will infer to be beyond normal / natural perception. Problem I have is the notion that just because something isn't understood or consciously realised, then means it must be tantamount to supernatural.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

1. The recent outbreak of measles in Wales is to get those who were reluctant to now take it, the vaccinations have something in them that they don't want you to know about.

2. No plane went into the Pentagon, it was impossible to fly that low, no scar was left in the lawn, unlike Lockerbie.

3. Barcodes scan 666 within the code before the actual numbers that you see visible to you.

4. Within the Matrix film, Neo's passport expires on Sept 11th 2001

5. 10 years before 911 bush's father said we needed a "New World Order"

6. The ecomonies don't go bad on their own, it's all created, all planned.

7. Mass immigration leads to keeping wages and standards of living down for natives of a country and contributes to economy prpblems.

8. If Hitler hated jews so much why didn't he have the Rothchilds and Rockerfeller families killed first, their power and control in the world is immense.

9. Most diseases with expensive drugs as solutions could probably all be cured but the multi billion dollar pharmaceutical business and governments will see to it that cures are buried.

10. There is most likely a completely different space program that has advanced much further than what they show us, they have most likely landed people on mars years ago, probably took people outside the solar system, and don't rely on rockets to get stuff up there.

11. Im stopping at 11 incase they're watching me but maybe they made me stop at eleven with subliminal messages within the episode of doctor who that i watched earlier.

12. Maybe not, but have you noticed how in nearly every episode of doctor who they say "that's impossible"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> The problem I have when people start using words like psychic, is what seems to not truly materialise when independently and scientifically tested. It's almost as if these psychic abilities, of various forms, decide to take their ball home at the slightest hint of skepticism, never mind cynicism.
> 
> I get that strong emotions bring with them strong feelings, empathy, and sometimes a degree of "connection" that some will infer to be beyond normal / natural perception. Problem I have is the notion that just because something isn't understood or consciously realised, then means it must be tantamount to supernatural.


I can only go from personal experience and whilst l don't for one minute claim to be super natural but there are things that have gone on in the past l cant explain, if that makes sense :confused1:


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I dont believe that they arent self interested, its a business after all, *i just dont believe that they would withhold medicine to keep the population down*, there probably is in the background, some dodgy fiddling and stuff we dont know about to make the top guys richer but im sure that goes on in every industry.


funny that all them africans die of those curable diseases that can also be vaccinated against... of course, if there was a cure for cancer that would be HOLDING BACK and CONSPIRACY; but pricing the majority of the world's population out of the market and hiding the formula for medicines couldn't be withholding at all 

The above post pretty much exemplifies the problem with th whole conspiracy thing. To use a crude analogy they would take the holocaust as a given then dispute about whether Hitler was controlled by aliens or not and how to avoid the aliens, rather than say 'omg thats the holocaust and something really evil and awful happening lets do something about it!!!'


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

balance said:


> 1. The recent outbreak of measles in Wales is to get those who were reluctant to now take it, the vaccinations have something in them that they don't want you to know about.
> 
> 2. No plane went into the Pentagon, it was impossible to fly that low, no scar was left in the lawn, unlike Lockerbie.
> 
> ...


definitely this. the moon has been populated with a secret base for about 30 years. I thought this was common knowledge


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> definitely this. the moon has been populated with a secret base for about 30 years. I thought this was common knowledge


i dont know when to take you seriously and when your being sarcy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> I can only go from personal experience and whilst l don't for one minute claim to be super natural but there are things that have gone on in the past l cant explain, if that makes sense :confused1:


It does make sense, everyone experiences such stuff, but we don't really know why which is why they are considered as normal anomalous experience - i.e. they are common but can't be explained. Quite interesting really and can be very frustrating when you have such experiences

As have been said, i like the conspiracy stuff, some of it is interesting. It is just when people assume that you are naive/stupid etc because you don't believe in theories that are not backed up with solid evidence. As Mike proved, some of the stuff is actually just made up or inaccurate. A lot of the conspiracy theorists will actually come out with some good stuff, but then also come out with a load of sh1t which makes it hard to take their good stuff serious


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> i dont know when to take you seriously and when your being sarcy


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

latblaster said:


>


The proportion is incorrect, that would make the UFO's bloody massive, like the size of a city or more.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

whats happened to the other thread?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> whats happened to the other thread?


Maybe @sckeane was right. They're watching and didn't like what they saw


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe @sckeane was right. They're watching and didn't like what they saw


 @Ashcrapper the mrs isn't happy about me posting about it so i removed it... I made her quite para by reading up on this stuff lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sckeane said:


> @Ashcrapper the mrs isn't happy about me posting about it so i removed it... I made her quite para by reading up on this stuff lol


Tell her not to worry, it's a load of old claptrap


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

sckeane said:


> @Ashcrapper the mrs isn't happy about me posting about it so i removed it... I made her quite para by reading up on this stuff lol


Is your mrs one of them?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> @Ashcrapper the mrs isn't happy about me posting about it so i removed it... I made her quite para by reading up on this stuff lol


shame


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Is your mrs one of them?


Sounds like his Mrs is a supporter off the new world order off cats


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Haha if she is I'm fcuked

But she was even getting me worried lol so I just deleted it, at least you got a browse over it though, interesting but not worth a potential sectioning by the lizards


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Haha if she is I'm fcuked
> 
> But she was even getting me worried lol so I just deleted it, at least you got a browse over it though, interesting but not worth a potential sectioning by the lizards


After I wrote that long reply!!! :cursing:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yeh I know, that's their reasoning for doing it and it leaves me very sceptical!
> 
> Have you seen Dorian Yates talk about it in his interview with London real? That's what made me interested about it, he was saying how fluoride blocks DMT (which is released from the pineal gland in the brain) which is the thing that makes us sort of connect with our higher selves and use our brains to their full potential and blocking it like you say makes us a bit dim and he thinks almost sedates us. It all seems crazy but I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was true, i'm sure there are plenty of sinister things that go on that we have no clue about!! The vid if anyone's interested -


I'm glad I'm not the only one that believe this!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> After I wrote that long reply!!! :cursing:


Was a sick input actually.... Enjoyed reading it should of copied it tbh... ffs


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that believe this!


Don't worry i'm with you bro!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Don't worry i'm with you bro!


It's hard to understand that pineal gland thing, apparently that's how animals know what to do/how to survive/etc

Like, it's the 'animal instinct' for example how a baby turtle knows that once its hatched it needs to run to the sea which is half way down the beach out of view yet they know what way to run, and they know they have to hide from predators (birds) by ducking in the sand (how do they know this sh!t?! They've just hatched out an egg and they are on their own?! No one has taught them that sh!t) and you should follow your pineal gland as if its a spider sense.. Good and bad feelings about things etc. So strange!

Where did Dorian get his info from? Cause I remember him saying only drinking distiller water/bottled water


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Was a sick input actually.... Enjoyed reading it should of copied it tbh... ffs


Yes you should have!!

Anyway, the whole worried about who's watching thing is an interesting point in terms of conspiracy theories. If you look at all of the information and theories out there at the moment, there's pretty much nothing that anyone else could add that isn't already there. Plus with the whole thing about how certain people from the 9/11 event went missing because they saw too much, you got to ask this. If the government's are seeking out those who have written stuff on the internet and killing complete civilians in mysterious ways who saw something unusual during 9/11 or any other event. Then why the hell have they not touched Steve Pieczenik. That guy, who was a government official and part of the CIA, claims to have inside knowledge about how Bin Laden died in 2001 and that 9/11 was a false flag. Pieczenik claims constantly that he's going to take his evidence to the supreme court about this info, but never does. Why would the government hush up/kill civilians that may or may not have seen something when they have no credible background in military tactics, terrorism, law enforcement, psy ops, or anything like that, and then leave alone an ex CIA guy who apparently founded Delta Force and is the character that Tom Clancy's film portrays in Patriot Games and Clear and Present Danger who has all this genuine information?!! Surely he'd be the first guy they'd kill??


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Yes you should have!!
> 
> Anyway, the whole worried about who's watching thing is an interesting point in terms of conspiracy theories. If you look at all of the information and theories out there at the moment, there's pretty much nothing that anyone else could add that isn't already there. Plus with the whole thing about how certain people from the 9/11 event went missing because they saw too much, you got to ask this. If the government's are seeking out those who have written stuff on the internet and killing complete civilians in mysterious ways who saw something unusual during 9/11 or any other event. Then why the hell have they not touched Steve Pieczenik. That guy, who was a government official and part of the CIA, claims to have inside knowledge about how Bin Laden died in 2001 and that 9/11 was a false flag. Pieczenik claims constantly that he's going to take his evidence to the supreme court about this info, but never does. Why would the government hush up/kill civilians that may or may not have seen something when they have no credible background in military tactics, terrorism, law enforcement, psy ops, or anything like that, and then leave alone an ex CIA guy who apparently founded Delta Force and is the character that Tom Clancy's film portrays in Patriot Games and Clear and Present Danger who has all this genuine information?!! Surely he'd be the first guy they'd kill??


But he's too known mate, he's a big name and has publicly said that he has info and knows that something was planned if he got topped then everyone would be on the boat about it saying well isn't that strange someone who is big in the game with info on an inside job has died mysteriously


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sckeane said:


> But he's too known mate, he's a big name and has publicly said that he has info and knows that something was planned if he got topped then everyone would be on the boat about it saying well isn't that strange someone who is big in the game with info on an inside job has died mysteriously


You see now that doesn't really make any sense in terms of tactics. IF this guy has the info he say's he has then that could destroy the US government. And lets look at it this way, the CT's already scream and shout about something being wrong. If they did take him out, it would still only likely be the CT's that are screaming conspiracy. They stand everything to lose by not killing him!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

@mikep81 what about this :






and further videos on in that documentary or series shows multiple edited shots of the towers falling on the news


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> You see now that doesn't really make any sense in terms of tactics. IF this guy has the info he say's he has then that could destroy the US government. And lets look at it this way, the CT's already scream and shout about something being wrong. If they did take him out, it would still only likely be the CT's that are screaming conspiracy. They stand everything to lose by not killing him!!


Hmmm see your point, but as far as I'm aware there are so many people out there with a CT on everything, Chem trails, fluoride etc, then all the ex insiders on YouTube who state in their videos 'if I die of unknown circumstances you know I've been killed off' they would have to do so many people thus leaving the non believers to start believing as they'd think why have all these so called CT's been killed off

And even if he did, he would always been seen as a nutter or a man with a vindictive attitude as the media would probably label him with 'oh he got sacked for misconduct or trying to take the law into his own hands' sort of thing making it look like he's just out to tarnish the government / people that sacked him

But it's so tricky lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

zak007 said:


> @mikep81 what about this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem the video where the reporter stops a 'random man' in the street that saw it happen and the man in the news room studio say the exact same thing word for word on their theory as to why they fell down? Moments after it happened on the news.

Apparently it was staged, weird how they would say the exact same thing eh, scientifics where involved aswell so it's not a coincidence


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sckeane said:


> You seem the video where the reporter stops a 'random man' in the street that saw it happen and the man in the news room studio say the exact same thing word for word on their theory as to why they fell down? Moments after it happened on the news.
> 
> Apparently it was staged, weird how they would say the exact same thing eh, scientifics where involved aswell so it's not a coincidence


yes a saw that video guy said it clearly didnt sound panicked etc

there was also a man who interrupted a news reporter claiming it was a bomb/missile not a plane and the news reporter completely disregarded what he said and changed the topic!

and to anyone else of course if it was a false flag op they will have scientists at the ready and other people to explain its failure scientifically they arent that daft!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Dunno, maybe because the ones tested are fakes?
> 
> None of the answers to most of this can be done in a few sentences, some of it relies on Philosophy.
> 
> Have you never just 'known' something...intuitively? Can you prove to me that Love exists, I mean physically prove it?


"feelings"

Are something iv often wondered about.

People get hunches. Where there subconscious picks up things before the brain registers it ie a partner cheating.

I was on a 100 percent happy relationship. Girl friend had lots of friends etc wasn't a little bit jealous.

One night I had a dream she was cheating on me. I started watching her harder cause of my dream, eventually checked her phone and she had cheated on me just before my dream.

And the scariest one.

I used to go out with my dad when he had work delivering bottles of coke to people years ago,

I was supposed to be going with my dad but my mum had a bad feeling and begged my dad not to go to work that day. He still went but she was adamant I wasn't going.

He drove his van through a barrier and rolled his van 4 times, all

The bottles smashed forward luckily my dad and his business partner survived. Apparently the person say in the middle seat wouldn't of been as lucky as the glasses all came slamming through the gap my dad left in the wood he used a shield. (so he could see out rear view mirror.

My mum begged him not to go and was actually crying as he left


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> @mikep81 what about this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the first comment about NORAD scrambling jets within 1 minute is wrong. That is what the protocol is believed to be NOW, since 9/11. The video also states that three planes were ignored BY NORAD for "a combined total of 1 hour and 20 minutes", which is wrong. The first fighter scramble order was given 6 minutes after the first notification from the FAA to NORAD which was as the first plane hit WTC 1. The second scramble order was given 3 minutes after the second notification from the FAA to NORAD which was also as the second plane hit WTC 2. The third fighter scramble was given within a minute of the FAA notifying NORAD of a plane going off route and this was 13 minutes before the impact on the Pentagon and the forth scramble never happened as planes were already in the air. The funny thing about that opening sequence on the link you provided is that it states that NORAD failed to protect the US for the first time in it's history, and that NORAD scrambles fighters within a minute of a plane going off route. It then goes on to say the Michael Moore's documentary Fahrenheit 9/11 is "full of lies aimed at misleading people". I find that kind of ironic seeing as though the video you linked fails to mention that NORAD was set up for the cold war to detect Russian bombers and intercept them and that prior to 9/11 NORAD's role was to intercept aircraft ENTERING US air space and NOT keep track of internal flights. Which I think we can agree is misleading!!!! Another thing to consider here, which many don't realise is that NORAD is a military thing, hijacking of internal flights is a Law Enforcement thing so the FAA have to first request assistance from the military.

The nose out thing is just silly. They say a missile did it, but there is plenty of video and photographic evidence that show's the impact mark on the side of the building, and those impact marks are not from a missile. I also find this footage funny in that they don't show the only footage filmed of the first aircraft hitting the tower which was filmed by a film maker recording a documentary with one of the fire houses. As for the black out pieces. I remember watching this live at home and there was no black out in the footage I watched! And as for their claim of the plane's nose coming out the other side, well hundreds of people have said they saw the second plane impact, but unless you were looking in the sky you wouldn't have seen it, plus when you consider that a nearly 200 tonne metal object flew into the tower at over 500mph, is it really a surprise that something came out the other end? I mean that's just basic physics!!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

gycraig said:


> "feelings"
> 
> Are something iv often wondered about.
> 
> ...


Pineal gland!!!

My mum also does this mate, she has had dreams about 'bad things' happening to me and has begged me not to go certain places or do something specific that day but won't tell me why


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Hmmm see your point, but as far as I'm aware there are so many people out there with a CT on everything, Chem trails, fluoride etc, then all the ex insiders on YouTube who state in their videos 'if I die of unknown circumstances you know I've been killed off' they would have to do so many people thus leaving the non believers to start believing as they'd think why have all these so called CT's been killed off
> 
> And even if he did, he would always been seen as a nutter or a man with a vindictive attitude as the media would probably label him with 'oh he got sacked for misconduct or trying to take the law into his own hands' sort of thing making it look like he's just out to tarnish the government / people that sacked him
> 
> But it's so tricky lol


But this guy worked in the government. He advised presidents on security procedures. Ask yourself really what's more likely. The US government, responsible for killing their own president, over 3,000 of it's own civilians in a false flag attack, who faked moon landings, hid an alien space craft crash landing and killed off a load of unknown civilians because they spoke out about the what they saw on 9/11 letting a previous government intelligence analyst and presidential advisor whistle blow all true facts about 9/11. Does that sound realistic or does the possibility that he may have spent too much time in a high stress, high paranoia environment and maybe now has lost the plot sound more realistic!! I know which one sounds more plausible to me!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Pineal gland!!!
> 
> My mum also does this mate, she has had dreams about 'bad things' happening to me and has begged me not to go certain places or do something specific that day but won't tell me why


You gotta listen to your lizard brain mate ! :thumbup1:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> You gotta listen to your lizard brain mate ! :thumbup1:


It's those tongues mate, sign of knowledge


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Well the first comment about NORAD scrambling jets within 1 minute is wrong. That is what the protocol is believed to be NOW, since 9/11. The video also states that three planes were ignored BY NORAD for "a combined total of 1 hour and 20 minutes", which is wrong. The first fighter scramble order was given 6 minutes after the first notification from the FAA to NORAD which was as the first plane hit WTC 1. The second scramble order was given 3 minutes after the second notification from the FAA to NORAD which was also as the second plane hit WTC 2. The third fighter scramble was given within a minute of the FAA notifying NORAD of a plane going off route and this was 13 minutes before the impact on the Pentagon and the forth scramble never happened as planes were already in the air. The funny thing about that opening sequence on the link you provided is that it states that NORAD failed to protect the US for the first time in it's history, and that NORAD scrambles fighters within a minute of a plane going off route. It then goes on to say the Michael Moore's documentary Fahrenheit 9/11 is "full of lies aimed at misleading people". I find that kind of ironic seeing as though the video you linked fails to mention that NORAD was set up for the cold war to detect Russian bombers and intercept them and that prior to 9/11 NORAD's role was to intercept aircraft ENTERING US air space and NOT keep track of internal flights. Which I think we can agree is misleading!!!! Another thing to consider here, which many don't realise is that NORAD is a military thing, hijacking of internal flights is a Law Enforcement thing so the FAA have to first request assistance from the military.
> 
> The nose out thing is just silly. They say a missile did it, but there is plenty of video and photographic evidence that show's the impact mark on the side of the building, and those impact marks are not from a missile. I also find this footage funny in that they don't show the only footage filmed of the first aircraft hitting the tower which was filmed by a film maker recording a documentary with one of the fire houses. As for the black out pieces. I remember watching this live at home and there was no black out in the footage I watched! And as for their claim of the plane's nose coming out the other side, well hundreds of people have said they saw the second plane impact, but unless you were looking in the sky you wouldn't have seen it, plus when you consider that a nearly 200 tonne metal object flew into the tower at over 500mph, is it really a surprise that something came out the other end? I mean that's just basic physics!!


cant counter argument your first paragraph as a dont have any knowledge of NORAD

for the plenty of photographic evidence on the side of the building theres plenty to counter it theres many clips in further videos of that series that show edits and various different news reporters with different stories and several clips before edit and after being eidted

your memory goes back 12 years? realli....... you cant remember exact points so long ago

the nose coming out the other side have you ever seen plane crashes? they smash and dont really go through the building on top of that the WTC was built very strongly and strong enough to withstand such a force going right through

many people have said they saw it yes but many people have said they saw/heard a missile then quickly changes this

even a 911 operaiton team person said this in a internet he said "that a missile/ plane hit the towers" first he said misile then changed it to a plane as he caught himself out

basic physics say that building couldnt happen and how could it come down the way it did

have you watched demolitions? compare it to the way the towers came down it is too much of a coincidence


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

It was aliens. Fooled you all


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> It was aliens. Fooled you all


Will anybody who read the above please look here for a minute !


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> cant counter argument your first paragraph as a dont have any knowledge of NORAD
> 
> for the plenty of photographic evidence on the side of the building theres plenty to counter it theres many clips in further videos of that series that show edits and various different news reporters with different stories and several clips before edit and after being eidted
> 
> ...


Firstly, yes I do remember watching the footage, otherwise wouldn't have mentioned it, but even if I couldn't remember, it wouldn't have mattered as there is plenty of footage from live feeds on YouTube and none of them show the black out. Secondly, while you are correct that the towers were designed to take an impact from a plane, they weren't designed to take an impact from a plane that size. One thing that doesn't make sense in the explaining of that nose cone coming out untouched. If they did edit that plane on/superimpose it on, then why is the video layer that the plane is on, below the tower and yet above the explosion? That is seriously difficult to do and a lot harder than just making the edge of the tower's layer level with the side of the impact and have it run to the other edge of the screen. It makes no sense whatsoever to make the layers in the way that that video insinuates they are made.

As for what people are saying (ignoring the media as they always get the initial facts wrong in their rush to break a story), how many people saw the first plane hit? Not many, because not many were looking for it. The news feed I watched had the reporter saying there had been an explosion, maybe gas, inside the WTC tower. As he said that I remember seeing the plane in the background and thinking "that's flying low" then it hit. The reporter didn't turn around instantly, only when the camera man appeared to tell him at which point he said, there had been "another explosion inside the WTC". There are more people that say they saw a plane than there are that say they saw a missile. Most stories about the planes hitting where people say they think a missile was involved involve them saying the heard a missile. Well a jet engine at full power and under stress would sound like a missile, and out of those who say they heard a missile, how many of them have actually heard a missile before in person?! Even soldiers get noises confused with a missile, I've seen it myself and mentioned it on here before. A member of my team in Afghanistan mistook the noise of an A10 (Tankbuster) as it rolled over a hill behind us to strafe targets to our front as an incoming missile. He started diving for cover, causing others to then think they were also hearing a missile. I had seen it coming over the hill so knew what it was, as did one other in my team, but the other 7 all hit the dirt. And they're trained soldiers who had been in Afghanistan experience that **** for over 5 months at that point. The problem is that the human brain can't handle stress like that and often misinterprets what it's hearing/seeing.

I'm no physics expert but it seems perfectly feasible to me that it would collapse the way it did. The planes pretty much took out an entire floor and when that floor eventually collapsed the floor below would have had to cope with the weight of all the floors above crashing down on it causing that floor to buckle and so on and so on. But if it was a controlled explosion, then why is there no footage of flashes, or explosions as it would take a lot to take down those buildings. And why is there no video with the sounds of explosions on (I'm not talking about the random noises that are video's but the explosion sounds as the buildings collapse)?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> *Well the first comment about NORAD scrambling jets within 1 minute is wrong. That is what the protocol is believed to be NOW, since 9/11. The video also states that three planes were ignored BY NORAD for "a combined total of 1 hour and 20 minutes", which is wrong. The first fighter scramble order was given 6 minutes after the first notification from the FAA to NORAD which was as the first plane hit WTC 1. The second scramble order was given 3 minutes after the second notification from the FAA to NORAD which was also as the second plane hit WTC 2. The third fighter scramble was given within a minute of the FAA notifying NORAD of a plane going off route and this was 13 minutes before the impact on the Pentagon and the forth scramble never happened as planes were already in the air.* The funny thing about that opening sequence on the link you provided is that it states that NORAD failed to protect the US for the first time in it's history, and that NORAD scrambles fighters within a minute of a plane going off route. It then goes on to say the Michael Moore's documentary Fahrenheit 9/11 is "full of lies aimed at misleading people". I find that kind of ironic seeing as though the video you linked fails to mention that NORAD was set up for the cold war to detect Russian bombers and intercept them and that prior to 9/11 NORAD's role was to intercept aircraft ENTERING US air space and NOT keep track of internal flights. Which I think we can agree is misleading!!!! Another thing to consider here, which many don't realise is that NORAD is a military thing, hijacking of internal flights is a Law Enforcement thing so the FAA have to first request assistance from the military.
> 
> The nose out thing is just silly. They say a missile did it, but there is plenty of video and photographic evidence that show's the impact mark on the side of the building, and those impact marks are not from a missile. I also find this footage funny in that they don't show the only footage filmed of the first aircraft hitting the tower which was filmed by a film maker recording a documentary with one of the fire houses. As for the black out pieces. I remember watching this live at home and there was no black out in the footage I watched! And as for their claim of the plane's nose coming out the other side, well hundreds of people have said they saw the second plane impact, but unless you were looking in the sky you wouldn't have seen it, plus when you consider that a nearly 200 tonne metal object flew into the tower at over 500mph, is it really a surprise that something came out the other end? I mean that's just basic physics!!


Where you get that info from?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Where you get that info from?


There is plenty of documentation from NORAD that talks about how they react if you search enough, but the figures specifically came from NORAD's defence document which I have on my computer and a quick Google search brings up this document which is pretty much exactly the same, ironically though it's hosted on a conspiracy website.

http://www.standdown.net/noradseptember182001pressrelease.htm

Anyway the info about NORAD is wrong on that video. Also a lot of people seem to think that the Jets should have been scrambled within minutes of getting the notification, but that simply doesn't happen. From receiving a request for assistance the NORAD operator would still need to get authority to launch a military jet over US soil, and then even after that once the green light is given, the response teams were only on 15 minutes notice to move, and that notice to move time is normally what it takes to get the jet in the air. If you look at that document at the time difference between scramble order and fighters airborne and then compare it to time to intercept plane, you'll notice that they wouldn't have had a chance of getting there in time. Now the fighters for the second plane impact, should have got there in time, however NORAD and other agencies have already admitted that the fvcked up as they were trying to establish if it was "real world or exercise" which put the two scrambled jets into a holding pattern temporarily for a couple of minutes. After that they were released to intercept and the pilots requested permission to break supersonic (not allowed over mainland, which is the same in the UK) and the controller actually said something like "go for it, I don't care how many windows you break" (there is audio of this floating around somewhere, probably on YouTube) bit the time window was too tight. You'll notice on that document though that the final flight, flight 93 has limited info on it. Personally I think they shot that down.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

- The war on terror

What a load of bull...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Guvnor said:


> - The war on terror
> 
> What a load of bull...


Insightful, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Firstly, yes I do remember watching the footage, otherwise wouldn't have mentioned it, but even if I couldn't remember, it wouldn't have mattered as there is plenty of footage from live feeds on YouTube and none of them show the black out. Secondly, while you are correct that the towers were designed to take an impact from a plane, they weren't designed to take an impact from a plane that size. One thing that doesn't make sense in the explaining of that nose cone coming out untouched. If they did edit that plane on/superimpose it on, then why is the video layer that the plane is on, below the tower and yet above the explosion? That is seriously difficult to do and a lot harder than just making the edge of the tower's layer level with the side of the impact and have it run to the other edge of the screen. It makes no sense whatsoever to make the layers in the way that that video insinuates they are made.
> 
> As for what people are saying (ignoring the media as they always get the initial facts wrong in their rush to break a story), how many people saw the first plane hit? Not many, because not many were looking for it. The news feed I watched had the reporter saying there had been an explosion, maybe gas, inside the WTC tower. As he said that I remember seeing the plane in the background and thinking "that's flying low" then it hit. The reporter didn't turn around instantly, only when the camera man appeared to tell him at which point he said, there had been "another explosion inside the WTC". There are more people that say they saw a plane than there are that say they saw a missile. Most stories about the planes hitting where people say they think a missile was involved involve them saying the heard a missile. Well a jet engine at full power and under stress would sound like a missile, and out of those who say they heard a missile, how many of them have actually heard a missile before in person?! Even soldiers get noises confused with a missile, I've seen it myself and mentioned it on here before. A member of my team in Afghanistan mistook the noise of an A10 (Tankbuster) as it rolled over a hill behind us to strafe targets to our front as an incoming missile. He started diving for cover, causing others to then think they were also hearing a missile. I had seen it coming over the hill so knew what it was, as did one other in my team, but the other 7 all hit the dirt. And they're trained soldiers who had been in Afghanistan experience that **** for over 5 months at that point. The problem is that the human brain can't handle stress like that and often misinterprets what it's hearing/seeing.
> 
> I'm no physics expert but it seems perfectly feasible to me that it would collapse the way it did. The planes pretty much took out an entire floor and when that floor eventually collapsed the floor below would have had to cope with the weight of all the floors above crashing down on it causing that floor to buckle and so on and so on. But if it was a controlled explosion, then why is there no footage of flashes, or explosions as it would take a lot to take down those buildings. And why is there no video with the sounds of explosions on (I'm not talking about the random noises that are video's but the explosion sounds as the buildings collapse)?


The towers were designed to withstand the force of collision with a large plane.

Furthermore the steel beams would not have melted with the temperatures caused from burning jet fuel, etc. This isn't conjecture either, because the steel beams were indeed tested for this. Thermite would have caused them to melt, and indeed plenty of thermite was found around the 9/11 site, indeed it was still burning for several days after. There was no reason for thermite to have been there! So why was it? Unless of course it was planted there.

The way that the towers collapsed was entirely consistent with a controlled demolition (i.e they fell down almost perfectly vertically) and not with the hypothesis of failing steel beams (i.e. they would not have fallen down vertically). This isn't of course my theory, but rather a theory held by important structural/civil engineers who investigated the evidence..


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Insightful, thanks :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It is good how nothing else in the world seems to matter when BGT or TOWIE are on huh :tongue:


Weapons of mass distraction


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

lucs said:


> Weapons of mass distraction


Yup like the royal wedding last year...the baby (will she be called diana?) Events like this are timed to distract us, sometimes with cynical intention.

But at other times not. "A good day to bury bad news" got that politician in alot of s hite. This is what they do...distract us, then do their business.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

sckeane said:


> It's hard to understand that pineal gland thing, apparently that's how animals know what to do/how to survive/etc
> 
> Like, it's the 'animal instinct' for example how a baby turtle knows that once its hatched it needs to run to the sea which is half way down the beach out of view yet they know what way to run, and they know they have to hide from predators (birds) by ducking in the sand (how do they know this sh!t?! They've just hatched out an egg and they are on their own?! No one has taught them that sh!t) and you should follow your pineal gland as if its a spider sense.. Good and bad feelings about things etc. So strange!
> 
> Where did Dorian get his info from? Cause I remember him saying only drinking distiller water/bottled water


It's all very interesting stuff mate and i wish i had the answers! Maybe if there was less flouride in the water we'd have an idea lol.

I Don't have a clue where Dorian got his info from but i've been thinking and i'm inclined to write to the water board and ask them why they use so much flouride when they know it can be bad for us!!

Are they really worried about our teeth that much..?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> The towers were designed to withstand the force of collision with a large plane.
> 
> Furthermore the steel beams would not have melted with the temperatures caused from burning jet fuel, etc. This isn't conjecture either, because the steel beams were indeed tested for this. Thermite would have caused them to melt, and indeed plenty of thermite was found around the 9/11 site, indeed it was still burning for several days after. There was no reason for thermite to have been there! So why was it? Unless of course it was planted there.
> 
> The way that the towers collapsed was entirely consistent with a controlled demolition (i.e they fell down almost perfectly vertically) and not with the hypothesis of failing steel beams (i.e. they would not have fallen down vertically). This isn't of course my theory, but rather a theory held by important structural/civil engineers who investigated the evidence..


As I said earlier though the towers weren't tested or designed to withstand an impact from planes that size. Granted the were only a little bit bigger, but the fact still remains that they were bigger and going faster. Plus the kinetic energy dump into the building was calculated to be about 1/10 of the Hiroshima bomb!

As for the Thermite, well there are plenty of scientists and papers that have been produced that show the amount of Thermite needed to collapse one of the smaller support columns was about 500kg and the larger ones was about 800kg. I think there was 4 large and 6 or 8 smaller support columns per floor which adds up to over 700kg of thermite (I might be slightly wrong on that, I can't be fecked to go looking now to confirm as it's been a while since I've looked at that). As for Thermite being found in the crash site, wasn't there only 4 people who claimed to have found the compounds and those people were headed by a professor who was then discredited by his university. Also, they only found the same compounds that are found in Thermite, which are also individually found in separate materials contained within the WTC. They didn't find Thermite, they just found the same compounds, which is a bit like analysing rat poison, finding Aspartame in it and then saying the poison contains Pepsi Max. Plus his methods of analysing the materials were questionable and ripped apart by many other professors.

About the controlled demolition theory. Well I would disagree that they fell like a controlled explosion. Many "experts" claim that they fell at free fall speed, yet in the footage you can clearly see large ****** of the building falling faster than the rest of the building. Even the debris cloud falls faster than the building does. And as for it being a controlled vertical drop demolition, as much as I dislike using YouTube videos this video explains it well using mathematics.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

sckeane said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that believe this!


Probably has shares in bottled water.

To sell a solution you need to sell the problem to them first.

If you drink too much bottled water theres actually a bacteria which builds up which wont happen with drinking tap water, the fact that most bottled water comes in plastic bottles and sits for months isn't exactly healthy.

Lots of guys on here talk of steroid use, tren use that makes you sweat, stops you sleeping properly, PCT drugs that have you feeling weepy and you're worried about what tap water might do? Lol

Stress on it's on shuts down creative part of the brain, a migraine will mess with your head for a few days even before you experience the pain.

I bet Dorians solution is one of his supplements maybe, a stimulant perhaps?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

balance said:


> Probably has shares in bottled water.
> 
> To sell a solution you need to sell the problem to them first.
> 
> ...


That's you opinion but

In tin cans the inner lining was made of bisphonel a and b which had an estrogen like effect on men - why?

Fluoride is proven not to be beneficial in any way for teeth and is toxic to our body yet is in our drinking water and claimed by government that a lack of fluoride will lead to a fluoride deficiency which is unhealthy but it is a chemical which can get through the blood brain barrier... Along with mercury, which is also toxic to us but again in our foods - Why?

Bottled water is safer than tap, but its still not completely safe agreed. But if you read up on mercury and fluoride it builds up in your body, and to 'decalcify' yourself it is a long process


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

husky said:


> The cancer cure for me-far to much money made on other treatments that dont beat cancer but only make the sufferer more comfortable in the short term-i believe they have a cure but medical companies dont want to loose out on the billions for the other meds


I've been saying the same for ages mate.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

That the illuminate rule the world and gouvernments are puppets on strings


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

sckeane said:


> That's you opinion but
> 
> In tin cans the inner lining was made of bisphonel a and b which had an estrogen like effect on men - why?
> 
> ...


Isn't bottled water the same as tap water?? Surely there's not enough fresh springs in the world to keep all these "Natural Spring Water" Companies going?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Isn't bottled water the same as tap water?? Surely there's not enough fresh springs in the world to keep all these "Natural Spring Water" Companies going?


Well when i did some research a while ago According to the various sites I looked at there are a minority of bottled water suppliers that sell non fluoridated also excluding any toxins, one of them was that diamond shaped bottle issak? Something like that, v cheap too like 30p rather than £1 Evain/volvic etc but its disappeared?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

this pineal gland is meant to be our third eye, its shaped like a pine cone ( a symbol used widely by the vatican ect) and when activated apparantly allows us to 'see' into other dimensional realities.

lot of stuff on youtube about it, its very interesting.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

skd said:


> this pineal gland is meant to be our third eye, its shaped like a pine cone ( a symbol used widely by the vatican ect) and when activated apparantly allows us to 'see' into other dimensional realities.
> 
> lot of stuff on youtube about it, its very interesting.


Yes.

Although us v hard to understand, especially the decalcifying needed to activate the pineal gland


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Yes.
> 
> Although us v hard to understand, especially the decalcifying needed to activate the pineal gland


certain sound frequencies with meditation also meant to help with activating it.

did you know, that scientists now say the pineal gland is light sensitive and and actually has a lens, cornea, and retina


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

skd said:


> certain sound frequencies with meditation also meant to help with activating it.
> 
> did you know, that scientists now say the pineal gland is light sensitive and and actually has a lens, cornea, and retina


Yeah I know about that too, crazy to think we have something in us that is being... 'Hidden' from us as such, why would anyone want that aye.... It must like be able to show us deception or something.

No i didnt know that, i kew it was light sensitive but That's crazy.. So we literally do supposedly have a third eye. How the fcuk. From what I read it made it seem like it was like lost over 'evolution'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

skd said:


> certain sound frequencies with meditation also meant to help with activating it.
> 
> did you know, that scientists now say the pineal gland is light sensitive and and actually has a lens, cornea, and retina


Yup!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11962759


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Firstly, yes I do remember watching the footage, otherwise wouldn't have mentioned it, but even if I couldn't remember, it wouldn't have mattered as there is plenty of footage from live feeds on YouTube and none of them show the black out. Secondly, while you are correct that the towers were designed to take an impact from a plane, they weren't designed to take an impact from a plane that size. One thing that doesn't make sense in the explaining of that nose cone coming out untouched. If they did edit that plane on/superimpose it on, then why is the video layer that the plane is on, below the tower and yet above the explosion? That is seriously difficult to do and a lot harder than just making the edge of the tower's layer level with the side of the impact and have it run to the other edge of the screen. It makes no sense whatsoever to make the layers in the way that that video insinuates they are made.
> 
> As for what people are saying (ignoring the media as they always get the initial facts wrong in their rush to break a story), how many people saw the first plane hit? Not many, because not many were looking for it. The news feed I watched had the reporter saying there had been an explosion, maybe gas, inside the WTC tower. As he said that I remember seeing the plane in the background and thinking "that's flying low" then it hit. The reporter didn't turn around instantly, only when the camera man appeared to tell him at which point he said, there had been "another explosion inside the WTC". There are more people that say they saw a plane than there are that say they saw a missile. Most stories about the planes hitting where people say they think a missile was involved involve them saying the heard a missile. Well a jet engine at full power and under stress would sound like a missile, and out of those who say they heard a missile, how many of them have actually heard a missile before in person?! Even soldiers get noises confused with a missile, I've seen it myself and mentioned it on here before. A member of my team in Afghanistan mistook the noise of an A10 (Tankbuster) as it rolled over a hill behind us to strafe targets to our front as an incoming missile. He started diving for cover, causing others to then think they were also hearing a missile. I had seen it coming over the hill so knew what it was, as did one other in my team, but the other 7 all hit the dirt. And they're trained soldiers who had been in Afghanistan experience that **** for over 5 months at that point. The problem is that the human brain can't handle stress like that and often misinterprets what it's hearing/seeing.
> 
> I'm no physics expert but it seems perfectly feasible to me that it would collapse the way it did. The planes pretty much took out an entire floor and when that floor eventually collapsed the floor below would have had to cope with the weight of all the floors above crashing down on it causing that floor to buckle and so on and so on. But if it was a controlled explosion, then why is there no footage of flashes, or explosions as it would take a lot to take down those buildings. And why is there no video with the sounds of explosions on (I'm not talking about the random noises that are video's but the explosion sounds as the buildings collapse)?


their are multiple clips that follow from the previous video the following shows one of firstly how missiles penetrate and then explode once theyve hit a target

it also shows "many eye witnesses" who seem to be very calm when saying yes 2 planes hit the towers"

:






also if you click video 12/13 it shows live clips where no plane was actually seen hititng and then it shows later edited clips of planes hitting that and then multiple shots which have been edited please watch ad love your opinion on them

the human brain cant handle it but yes many peoples accounts are all different the only ones that truly say that they saw planes hit are the ones who have been staged there and they so happened to see "both planes hit"

the angles of the cameras on the twin towers dint allow to see the bottom of the towers when they came down but if i recall correctly it did seem to fall from the bottom

then it comes down to the ultimate question if planes didnt hit the towers of the what did a missile?

so if a missile hit what about the families? well theres a video on youtube in that series of a cop claiming lax was being temporarily shut down (why?) so that the planes could actually land.....

and then he was asked what about the families of the people well there had been only 2 people turn up for 3 missing flights?

seriously........

who do you think is responsible for the towers


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

At 11:38 on the yt clip you can clearly see secondary explosions, 6 secs after the alleged impact.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Yup like the royal wedding last year...the baby (will she be called diana?) Events like this are timed to distract us, sometimes with cynical intention.
> 
> But at other times not. "A good day to bury bad news" got that politician in alot of s hite. This is what they do...distract us, then do their business.


either that or a young couple just decided to get married


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> either that or a young couple just decided to get married


Shut up you idiot !!

Are you actually saying 2 people met, fell in love, got married and decided to have a baby ?

Never heard anything so ridiculous in my life, keep your stupid opinons to yourelf, dickhead !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Shut up you idiot !!
> 
> Are you actually saying 2 people met, fell in love, got married and decided to have a baby ?
> 
> Never heard anything so ridiculous in my life, keep your stupid opinons to yourelf, dickhead !


sssssh, its a smokescreen. it was clearly done to distract the population whilst the head of the illuminati (William, who is also the antichrist reborn) slowly plots to take over the world. I just like pretending im not in the know otherwise the shapeshifters will see that ive blown my cover


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i dont think thats really ash in his avi pic


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> sssssh, its a smokescreen. it was clearly done to distract the population whilst the head of the illuminati (William, who is also the antichrist reborn) slowly plots to take over the world. I just like pretending im not in the know otherwise the shapeshifters will see that ive blown my cover


Ahh rite...........

So the people from Blackpool run the world ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> i dont think thats really ash in his avi pic


its symbolic


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> its symbolic


have you big ears?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Ahh rite...........
> 
> So the people from Blackpool run the world ?


Blackpool tower has long been a symbol of satanic ruling and is there to be used as a civilian concentration camp once William takes his rightful place at the centre of the universe. All quite obvious when you look closely


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> have you big ears?


not me, we as a collective


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> its symbolic


Fcuk what you heard like a dick in your ear?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Fcuk what you heard like a dick in your ear?


interesting thought. now here is the mindblowing bit, there is no dick


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> interesting thought. now here is the mindblowing bit, there is no dick


Sure there isn't. They always say that:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Sure there isn't. They always say that:


a chicken wearing sexy underwear


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> a chicken wearing sexy underwear












Buck naked and ready for action, Mr Crapper.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Buck naked and ready for action, Mr Crapper.


now that is hot


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> now that is hot


Indeed, are you a breast or thigh man?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Indeed, are you a breast or thigh man?


depends on the beast I'm tackling


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've got news for y'all - I'm a paid up card carrying member of the Illuminati.

As a member you get a monthly newsletter (used to be a magazine, but about seven years ago we switched to email) which contains interesting articles about gardening, cars, fashion, world domination, celebrity gossip, the latest technology and gadgets, kabbalistic ritual sacrifice, interviews with famous people, how to control the minds of lesser people, sports news, latest updates from what's going on on the planets of our long time alien friends, and information on healthy eating and exercise. You also get coupons valid in most supermarkets, the WH Smith's chain, Starbucks and with most leading weapons manufacturers.

Once a quarter we all meet, and have playstation competitions (you should see me kick Rothchild jr and George W Bush's butts on Tekken and Wipeout games) and discuss which few million people we are going to lie to and mess with, and also which famous people who are on to us we are going to kill and which ones we want to keep alive so as to throw off suspicion that we bump off all our critics. David Icke by the way is one of our plants.

Other stuff we do, and most relevant to this thread, is have a laugh at stuff like peoples ideas about conspiracies - not just the fake ones we put out there to throw people off the real dodgy stuff and give people things to do (twin towers etc), but also the ideas people come up with by themselves (faked moon landings etc). We also like to encourage people getting totally sidetracked with stuff, and find great amusement in how readily people accept the ideas of self proclaimed experts who just make sh1t up, but at the same time ignore years of objective scientific data on the same subject - take this pineal gland activation stuff, I have news for you all - your pineal gland is already fully active! If it wasn't you would produce no melatonin and would not ever sleep (and so be dead). Activate it further and it suppresses development of the sexual organs and the gland itself calcifies very rapidly. A second fact worth noting is that while it may be that the pineal gland also appears to be the prime site of DMT biosynthesis, DMT is also synthesized in many other tissues from tryptophan via the enzyme INMT which is present in all non neural tissues.

Fact - you actually synthesize DMT in your cock and in your feet as well as your pineal gland, and this synthesis can be stimulated by eating cheese.

Now see how I distracted you there from Illuminati stuff with comments about DMT? Clever huh? So easy to distract people that you'll never beat us!


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm almost certain that someone is regularly dumping binbags full of dead crabs on my local beach in the hope that my dogs will eat them and get the sh**s. I think its probably the old guy that owns the local hardware shop, I'm sure he waits until my mutts have got crustacean induced skitters, the follows me about to have a go for me not being able to get the brown water into a poo bag.....

Not Everything Is As It Seems! :blink:


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

sckeane said:


> That's you opinion but
> 
> In tin cans the inner lining was made of bisphonel a and b which had an estrogen like effect on men - why?
> 
> ...


Neither is safer, whether its bottled or straight from the tap, both have risks, most things are toxic in excess, we really can't spend our lives worrying about all the food and drink and thats from me a person that can be ott about germs, lol, and read all sorts of disturbing stuff of what the governments get up to.

Regarding estrogen, well you don't need me to tell you of the risks of steroids with regards to that.

Main difference i notice from tap water is if i don't drink it within about 20 - 30mins it soon has a funny taste that makes me pour it away for a top up, but i think if the top was left off a bottle of water it would probably do the same, it's maybe the exposure to air.

To remove everything that is bad for us we would need to go back thousands of years which would pose it's own dangers.

Really if the government want to control our minds, our hormonal levels etc they can and will do it, they most likely want people to talk about fluoride in water as a distraction while they really do get to business with other things.

The human race is one big experiment.

Years ago doctors, scientists, researchers used themselves, some still do but now it's easier to access thousands to use to experiment with.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> their are multiple clips that follow from the previous video the following shows one of firstly how missiles penetrate and then explode once theyve hit a target


Have you ever seen a missile hit a target, more importantly have you ever heard a missile hit a target? Because I have, many times and I can tell you for a fact that the sound you hear when those planes impact is not that of a missile. Also when a missile detonates it explodes in all directions. The second impact in particular on all video evidence shows the force travelling in the same direction as the direction of travel as the aircraft and also coming out the back, behind the direction of the aircraft. It is essentially a fuel explosion and is travelling along the path of least resistance. If that was a missile the blast would have taken out the entire floor as that is what they're designed to do. You'd have seen the blast come out from all sides.



zak007 said:


> it also shows "many eye witnesses" who seem to be very calm when saying yes 2 planes hit the towers"
> 
> :


This, as someone who has seen and been involved in some pretty traumatic situations, is laughable and a weak argument. Not everyone screams and shouts and cry's when they see something tragic. Look at it this way, if a trained soldier can crumple under pressure after years of training and turn into a crying wreck, then it stands to reason that some people will be the opposite, that is quite strong emotionally without training. And to base the part of a theory on just peoples voices is not very solid. The guy that doesn't start taking pictures for a few seconds probably didn't think the plane was going to hit the tower. My post earlier about me remembering watching it was the same. I remember seeing the second plane flying in and thinking "that's low" then it hit. I didn't for one second think it was going to hit the tower. The reporter on screen was talking about some sort of explosion at the twin tower.

Then you have people describing a sonic boom, well that cruise missile that the video links is a subsonic missile so wouldn't make a sonic boom. In fact even if it was a missile there is no way the yanks would use a supersonic one as there would be no way of hiding that, so this in itself proves that all of the eyewitness statements are a little shaky. And the problem with eyewitness statements is that most of the people who say they saw the first plane hit, probably only looked up at the last minute. Those saying it was a missile, how far a way from the towers were they? As for the cell phones blackout on 9/11, this is only supposed to have happened after the attack and anyway, a network being down won't stop you taking digital pictures?!! The footage where it show's the apparent shaping of the air plane size hole in the building actually made me chuckle. It's just a fireball coming back out of the impact hole. As I said earlier, if that was a cruise missile designed to take out reinforced bunkers then that entire floor would have been taken out in one go.

The part about families not showing up to the airport is just silly. It states "2 PEOPLE? Where are all the other people who lost loved ones only 3 hours ago... At home watching TV?" No they're probably not watching TV, they're probably grieving if the already know. Besides how many people actually ahve families turn up at airports to greet them when they come home. Not many, especially on internal flights as in America where they use airplanes like we use the train. And the point about them evacuating the airport is weak also. They've just had 4 planes hijacked, 3 of which crashed into buildings. Why wouldn't they evacuate?! And if they did land those planes there, then why were there no eye witnesses?!

The problem with the whole "paid actors thing" is that thousands of people saw planes hitting the WTC. So the amount of people needed to pull it off would be ridiculous, not just there either, but all the people who said they saw a plane at the Pentagon, and then all the people at the airport and then what did they do with all the passengers that were supposed to have died and all their families. All the fire crews that were there that say they saw a plane. If this is what happened why hasn't one person come forward and spoke about it?!! Plus with that amount of people on the payroll and given the fact that the knew a fair amount of people would die in the tower anyway, wouldn't it have just been easier for them to actually fly the planes into the tower!



zak007 said:


> also if you click video 12/13 it shows live clips where no plane was actually seen hititng and then it shows later edited clips of planes hitting that and then multiple shots which have been edited please watch ad love your opinion on them
> 
> Firstly that footage is a long way off and isn't very good resolution. And them not mentioning a plane hitting is irrelevant. In events like this the press are constantly getting things wrong, you even hear one reporter say "a bomb has gone off in the WTC" and then say "sorry I'm getting ahead of myself". Now to CT's that probably looks like she let slip that it was a bomb, but lets be honest, why would she know it was a bomb?! The government would not tell a press agency they were going to launch a false flag! It's more likely that she's jumping to conclusion, and then professionally correcting herself. You can't see a plane on the footage because of the distance and resolution and there's a good chance that the reporter is watching the same was what we're seeing so they wouldn't mention a plane if you can't see one.
> 
> ...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Good post @mikep81

I've had the unfortunate experience of seeing a missile hit a building too, and it was nothing like the twin towers, neither in sight nor sound.

I have no expertise on structural engineering, architecture, aeronautics, ballistics etc and so can't comment on the details of the skeptical or dubious pieces of evidence surrounding 911... however I have read up a fair bit on this and in my (limited) view what happened seems legit, although there do some relevant questions about prior knowledge not being used to avert it.

I think there certainly is a case to argue though that the first reaction from the neo cons was not "omg, this is a tragedy" but rather "this is an opportunity", but I do not personally see enough to convince me that it was an inside job.

I think that is the biggest lie about the thing, that secretly Bush, Cheney etc weren't actually devastated like they made out but secretly relished the chance to use 911 as a propaganda machine to justify a load of other different but equally ugly sh1t.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

911 was done by USA so they can invade for oil


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bailey-bose said:


> 911 was done by USA so they can invade for oil


After mikes intelligent informed argument, comments like this annoy me lol


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

ffs 911 inside job, too much fcukin evidence out there!, sorry but the mikep essay not as good as the evidence out there. lmfao


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

watch them get annoyed :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Good post @mikep81
> 
> I've had the unfortunate experience of seeing a missile hit a building too, and it was nothing like the twin towers, neither in sight nor sound.
> 
> ...


I don't know that they weren't devastated, although how much do politicians really care about their people?! It was a highly embarrassing situation for them. And I do think that part of the reaction to 9/11 was pure and utter revenge. Having said that I also agree with you that they probably at some point rubbed their hands together thinking "ooh, now we can do this". The prior knowledge thing, does not surprise me to be honest. America, until 9/11 had this massive "we can't be touched" attitude and I imagine that had anyone seen the whole plan for 9/11 before it happened they'd have probably just said "yeah right". I think the whole thing was a massive wake up call for them. Now they're one of the most paranoid countries there is.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

bailey-bose said:


> 911 was done by USA so they can invade for oil


Oil in Afghanistan?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

skd said:


> ffs 911 inside job, too much fcukin evidence out there!, sorry but the mikep essay not as good as the evidence out there. lmfao


Yeah because mikep is the only person contesting it in the world!

And in that vain... Your evidence is not as good as the evidence out there that says otherwise.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

skd said:


> ffs 911 inside job, too much fcukin evidence out there!, sorry but the mikep essay not as good as the evidence out there. lmfao


So you're not convinced by all the facts that counter the conspiracy theory evidence?

Just to point out as well that I don't disagree with every conspiracy theory out there. For years I believed the moon landings were faked until I started doing research and then watched the Mythbusters episode where they counter argued all the conspiracy evidence. I even convinced some mates of mine that the landings were staged and now they think I'm nuts for thinking it's real, haha! The JFK assassination is one I think holds some ground, although some of the theory stuff is just so twisted it's unreal, but there are some of it that holds weight. The Diana death also raises eyebrows. But the 9/11 one just isn't plausible in my opinion, it was too big and too many people would have had to be involved.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Conspiracy theories, all you need to know, and the best one there is...






So good, it's worth me reposting it.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah because mikep is the only person contesting it in the world!
> 
> .


Is he? Lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i think the war in afghan is just for control of heroin.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Ockhams Razor is what I live by. Life is boring and simple and usually the simple things happen in life, conspiracies make it sounds much more fun.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i think the war in afghan is just for control of heroin.


If the govts or whoever really wanted to eradicate the Opium Poppy growing, then why haven't they done so yet?

Yes, it's more profitable for the growers, but surely they could have come up with an alternative crop or other means that makes the farmers money.

It might be a huge task to undertake, but they could start one farmer at a time, which would then show the other growers that there is a solution.

There are alot of theories as to why the US don't do this, but really I almost don't see the point in coming up with any of them....

It seems that unless you adhere to the 'popular view' of the world & all that goes on, anything else is seen as a Conspiracy Theory & therefore rubbish.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

latblaster said:


> If the govts or whoever really wanted to eradicate the Opium Poppy growing, then why haven't they done so yet?
> 
> Yes, it's more profitable for the growers, but surely they could have come up with an alternative crop or other means that makes the farmers money.
> 
> ...


They do not want to eradicate it they want to make money off it and control society...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

War is war, but it makes lots of money for defence contracts and to keep the military going world round - plenty of money to be made. Not a conspiracy, just aids the economies.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> They do not want to eradicate it they want to make money off it and control society...


You sound like a looney  ...'control society'...they don't want to do that! *coughs repeatedly*


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

skd said:


> Is he? Lol.


No, it's called sarcasm

Keep up bab


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> War is war, but it makes lots of money for defence contracts and to keep the military going world round - plenty of money to be made. Not a conspiracy, just aids the economies.


this. Listen to Nigel Farage in eu parliment tells them how it is. although his lack of policies are somewhat disheartning he speaks from his heart.


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd love to see an alternative crop that brings in the same cash as a field full of poppies!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> It seems that unless you adhere to the 'popular view' of the world & all that goes on, anything else is seen as a Conspiracy Theory & therefore rubbish.


It's not so much because of what is popular, it's because what makes sense and has evidence.

In this thread for example, one of the only ones actually presenting a strong argument with evidence is Mike. You read his posts and most of the conspiracy stuff is discredited. It only takes a couple of flaws in an idea that starts to make you think well that part is made up or inaccurate so maybe the rest is.

Of course he could make everything up, I'm not going to research to see if the stuff he is saying it's true lol but I don't think so

Other than evidence for the conspiracy theories, which is mostly discredited, the only other argument getting shown really is the suggestion that the powers that be want more power. That may very well be true, but it's not really a convincing argument


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In sales one of the things that Salesman do is 'create a need' to show you that you do need their product.

This I'm sure, goes on at a grand scale with all transactions involving money. So why shouldn't people who sell arms do any different?

Create a bit of civil unrest in a minor african country (for example), then go see the tinpot president & tell him that he need 100 rocket launchers 'just in case'.

If a company stands to make 10 of millions of $ by doing this, do you really think they'd suddenly develop a conscience?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tentking said:


> I'd love to see an alternative crop that brings in the same cash as a field full of poppies!


I did say " or other means"


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Most of you probably haven't heard of the government department / Unit called 'The Nudge'. Forget conspiracy theories, this stuff is real and scary in its own right. Its officially known as the 'Behavioural Insights Unit', but everyone knows it as The Nudge. They work for the government and aim to make the population behave in a more society and government friendly way by subtly nudging us to do things they way the government want us to.

Here is a cracking article on some of the stuff they have done - although no one can be sure what else they have been involved with with regard to affecting our behaviour.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/may/02/nudge-unit-has-it-worked

:surrender:


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I know was just kiddin well half anyway. But what else would/could these farmers do to make that much cash!

I did see a Canadian company that had tried to set up a system by where the opium is purchased for medical use around the world. Given they use it etc numbers didn't add up 

As for stopping/destroying the crops and stopping the heroin trade, when 'we' burned the fields everybody shot at 'us' not just the Taliban!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Tentking

I dunno what they could do to come up with a financially viable alternative. But they've had long enough & nothing's been done.

On the subject of drugs losely, why doesn't the UK put more money in to rehab & prescribing than they do?

Because contrary to popular perception, getting medical help for drug & alcohol treatment is far from straightforward, & takes at least a year for an Rx.

The cost of the drugs used to treat these two conditions is minimal, & certainly when compared to the other medical problems that the addiction cause which then also need to

be treated. In the end the money needed to deal with non Rxing, is more than initial treatment.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> No, it's called sarcasm
> 
> Keep up bab


Ashcrapper liked that mate


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I think I read that since the Afghan occupation heroin production has increased by 60% ? Its beyond me how we cant stop it!

The NHS doesn't work anymore, needs to change, but that's another thread!


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> i think the war in afghan is just for control of heroin.


*In simple terms:*

Its about gas and oil pipelines from the Caspian sea and protecting them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-Afghanistan_Pipeline

They cant put it through Iran for obvious reasons so needed a country to get it to India... Afghanistan.

The problem came about when the Taliban wanted more money/control of it and didnt want Army occupation from another country, so the US needed to put their weight on them as they dont want Russia or China getting in on the act. Which incidently coincides with 911.

*In detailed terms:*

An agreement has been signed in the Turkmen capital, Ashgabat, paving the way for construction of a gas pipeline from the Central Asian republic through Afghanistan to Pakistan.

The Global research Group states that ;

The Eurasian Corridor

Since the 2001 invasion and occupation of Afghanistan, the US has a military presence on China's Western frontier, in Afghanistan and Pakistan. The U.S. is intent upon establishing permanent military bases in Afghanistan, which occupies a strategic position bordering on the former Soviet republics, China and Iran.

Moreover, the US and NATO have also established since 1996, military ties with several former Soviet republics under GUUAM (Georgia, Ukraine, Uzbekistan, Azerbaijan and Moldava). In the post 9/11 era, Washington has used the pretext of the "global war against terrorism" to further develop a U.S. military presence in GUUAM countries. Uzbekistan withdrew from GUUAM in 2002.(The organization is now referred to as GUAM).

China has oil interests in Eurasia as well as in sub-Saharan Africa, which encroach upon Anglo-American oil interests.

What is at stake is the geopolitical control over the Eurasian corridor.

In March 1999, the U.S. Congress adopted the Silk Road Strategy Act, which defined America's broad economic and strategic interests in a region extending from the Eastern Mediterranean to Central Asia. The Silk Road Strategy (SRS) outlines a framework for the development of America's business empire along an extensive geographical corridor.

The successful implementation of the SRS requires the concurrent "militarization" of the entire Eurasian corridor as a means to securing control over extensive oil and gas reserves, as well as "protecting" pipeline routes and trading corridors. This militarization is largely directed against China, Russia and Iran.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> I don't know that they weren't devastated, although how much do politicians really care about their people?! It was a highly embarrassing situation for them. And I do think that part of the reaction to 9/11 was pure and utter revenge. Having said that I also agree with you that they probably at some point rubbed their hands together thinking "ooh, now we can do this". The prior knowledge thing, does not surprise me to be honest. America, until 9/11 had this massive "we can't be touched" attitude and I imagine that had anyone seen the whole plan for 9/11 before it happened they'd have probably just said "yeah right". I think the whole thing was a massive wake up call for them. Now they're one of the most paranoid countries there is.


The thing that makes me think they were pretty quick to see it as an opportunity is all the stuff published by the New American Century think tank in their policy documents pre 2001 - since the mid nineties they were openly talking about the need to find an event on the international stage that would justify military action in the middle east and to create a 'theater war' designed with the multiple aims of increasing military presence in the mid east (to show strength both against increasing US hostility in the mid east but also to have superior military base positions flanking Asia, an area of the world they were also worried about developing too quickly) and to boost the at the time flagging economy of militarily spending. They also spoke openly about looking for an international event that could be used to justify an attack on Iraq.

The guys in the New American Centuray - George Bush Snr, Jeb Bush George W Bush, Rumsfeld, Cheney, Richard Pearle and Wolfovitz, also all had some very dodgy involvements and investments in the companies given the military logistics, private security and rebuilding contracts (companies like Trireme Partners LLP, Kellog Root & Brown, Halliburton etc) in Iraq, and what I was out there doing at the time was working with and staying with reporters investigating the above.

Can't go into too much detail, but there was CIA obstruction and confiscation of evidence collected (putting it mildly), but there was still a lot of evidence to show how those politicians used the Iraq war to channel 'aid money' into the pockets of neo con investors by creating a need for aid in Iraq and preferentially awarding contracts to comapnies they would profit from, and rejecting more capable contracts from elsewhere. This was part of the reason why, upon defeating Saddam, they did not hand over control of the interim government to the UN (which would have done a lot to reduce the passive support for the Islamist movement that came in on the back of anti Us sentiment), as only with US control could they arrange the rebuilding contracts they wanted. Most people think it was all about the oil, but that's just a small part of it.

Anyway, some of the above was finally openly reported over a couple of documentaries on Channel 4 produced by Insider Films (I think in 2006 and 2007), and the BBC ran with some of it too in a Panorama episode - The Guardian and the Independent also exposed some of it, but to be honest only a fraction of the specifics of US government 'money laundering' in Iraq is public knowledge... although the figures themselves and contracts can be found fairly easily now with a bit of work.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> Have you ever seen a missile hit a target, more importantly have you ever heard a missile hit a target? Because I have, many times and I can tell you for a fact that the sound you hear when those planes impact is not that of a missile. Also when a missile detonates it explodes in all directions. The second impact in particular on all video evidence shows the force travelling in the same direction as the direction of travel as the aircraft and also coming out the back, behind the direction of the aircraft. It is essentially a fuel explosion and is travelling along the path of least resistance. If that was a missile the blast would have taken out the entire floor as that is what they're designed to do. You'd have seen the blast come out from all sides.
> 
> show me a video to back this point up......
> 
> ...


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks*

September 17, 2001 Posted: 11:21 AM EDT (1521 GMT)

DOHA, Qatar (CNN) -- Islamic militant leader Osama bin Laden, the man the United States considers the prime suspect in last week's terrorist attacks on New York and Washington, denied any role Sunday in the actions believed to have killed thousands.

In a statement issued to the Arabic satellite channel Al Jazeera, based in Qatar, bin Laden said, "The U.S. government has consistently blamed me for being behind every occasion its enemies attack it.

"I would like to assure the world that I did not plan the recent attacks, which seems to have been planned by people for personal reasons," bin Laden's statement said.

"I have been living in the Islamic emirate of Afghanistan and following its leaders' rules. The current leader does not allow me to exercise such operations," bin Laden said.

Asked Sunday if he believed bin Laden's denial, President Bush said, "No question he is the prime suspect. No question about that."

Since Tuesday's terrorist attacks against the United States, Bush has repeatedly threatened to strike out against terrorism and any nation that supports or harbors its disciples.

Bin Laden, a wealthy Saudi-born exile, has lived in Afghanistan for several years. U.S. officials blame him for earlier strikes on U.S. targets, including last year's attack on the USS Cole in Yemen and the bombings of the U.S. embassies in Tanzania and Kenya in 1998.

Bin Laden's campaign stems from the 1990 decision by Saudi Arabia to allow U.S. troops into the kingdom after the Iraqi invasion of Kuwait -- a military presence that has become permanent.

In a 1997 CNN interview, bin Laden called the U.S. military presence an "occupation of the land of the holy places."

Immediately after the attacks that demolished the World Trade Center's landmark twin towers and seriously damaged the Pentagon, officials of Afghanistan's ruling Taliban said they doubted bin Laden could have been involved in carrying out the actions.

The Taliban -- the fundamentalist Islamic militia that seized power in Afghanistan in 1996 -- denied his ties to terrorism and said they have taken away all his means of communication with the outside world.

The repressive Taliban regime has received almost universal condemnation, particularly for their harsh treatment of women. Only three countries, including Pakistan, recognize them as the country's rightful government.

A high-level Pakistani delegation was set to travel to Afghanistan on Monday to urge Taliban supreme leader Mullah Mohammed Omar to hand over bin Laden, CNN learned Sunday.

The Taliban, which controls more than 90 percent of the country, has threatened any neighboring country that allows its soil to be used to help the United States stage an attack on Afghanistan.

http://archives.cnn.com/2001/US/09/16/inv.binladen.denial/

Full interview: http://www.globalresearch.ca/interview-with-osama-bin-laden-denies-his-involvement-in-9-11/24697


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

benn25 said:


> *Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks*
> 
> September 17, 2001 Posted: 11:21 AM EDT (1521 GMT)
> 
> ...


that's him off the hook then


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> that's him off the hook then


Just the other side of the coin. You make your own decision on what you believe. 

History shows 'most terrorists' with a continual agenda admit to their crimes for maximum exposure. If he wanted maximum exposure, which no doubt he would of wanted, would he of not admitted it to the world? Or even someone else admitting to it. Bush was adamant that it was him and no one else. Just a thought.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ofc the Bush Family are a lovely bunch aren't they!

What did Jeb do...15 signed execution warrants, long sentences for non violent drug offences. And a whole lot more too.

That's the stuff we're allowed to know about.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

You want me to show you a video to demonstrate what a missile impact looks like?! Surely you can do that yourself!

"No Al Qaeda until we invaded Afghan" really?? So how do you explain the US embassy bombings in the 90's as well as many other terrorist attacks??

It is a weak argument saying that because people weren't screaming that thy must be actors. How many times have you seen a major incident that involves stress factors? I've seen plenty and one thing that always surprises me is how some non military trained people can stay utterly calm. Those people at that time in the video wouldn't have had any idea at how many lives would be lost. It was just two planes crashing into a building!!

As for me being a soldier, that actually has no bearing on my opinion on 9/11. I never started researching 9/11 until after the army where I was studying terrorism for my private security career and more recently because of my degree I'm studying and it affects the client that I look after now.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

To those asking why we haven't got rid of the poppet fields, the reason is purely resources. The Americans started burning poppy fields in 2007. They started with one just outside their FOB, and then spent the next 24 hours under fire from the warlords and Taliban. The problem is that the poppy farmers and their men (not all have militia if you like, some are just lone farmers) are pro ISAF. But take away their poppy fields and the become anti ISAF and team up with the Talibs. It's just too hard to fight them both so the poppy destruction was put on hold, and its been the same since.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

However, seeing as so much Heroin comes from Afghanistan why hasn't there been any real attempt to address this?

I haven't heard of any attempts, failed or otherwise to provide the growers with an alternative.

In my opinion, it probably comes down to economics; what will we gain from Oil/Mineral Resources vs saving a few million from drug use?

It's the way of the world.

I know you don't have the answer Mike.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> To those asking why we haven't got rid of the poppet fields, the reason is purely resources. The Americans started burning poppy fields in 2007. They started with one just outside their FOB, and then spent the next 24 hours under fire from the warlords and Taliban. The problem is that the poppy farmers and their men (not all have militia if you like, some are just lone farmers) are pro ISAF. But take away their poppy fields and the become anti ISAF and team up with the Talibs. It's just too hard to fight them both so the poppy destruction was put on hold, and its been the same since.


I also think governmental departments specifically the narcotics department, need illegal drugs so 1) they have something to do and 2) can get funding from government to keep them operational. It wouldnt surprise me that another factor for stopping the elimination of the farms is pressure from other countries who also benefit from the illegal trade of heroin from Afghanistan.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Osama bin Laden wasn't dumped at sea and is still alive somewhere


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lickatsplit said:


> Osama bin Laden wasn't dumped at sea and is still alive somewhere


this is true. was last seen working in Tesco


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

benn25 said:


> *Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks*
> 
> September 17, 2001 Posted: 11:21 AM EDT (1521 GMT)
> 
> ...





mikep81 said:


> You want me to show you a video to demonstrate what a missile impact looks like?! Surely you can do that yourself!
> 
> "No Al Qaeda until we invaded Afghan" really?? So how do you explain the US embassy bombings in the 90's as well as many other terrorist attacks??
> 
> ...


you missed out many points a mentioned

on top of that the above quoted post as you like to say puts your whole credibility of everything youve posted in doubt


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> this is true. was last seen working in Tesco


He washed my car last week in the car park, lovely job he made of it too, that beard of his does a lovely polish


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> you missed out many points a mentioned
> 
> on top of that the above quoted post as you like to say puts your whole credibility of everything youve posted in doubt
> 
> View attachment 120323


I intentionally missed out points as I'm on my iPhone at the moment and the quote that you made came across all jumbled up so was difficult for me to decipher. I picked out the main points that were relevant. The above that you have quoted doesn't throw the credibility of what I've posted at all. What it does show is that he denied he was behind it at one point. All the other things I have said have been backed up with evidence bar the last few points. And in fact, you questioned me saying the Taliban had said they put bin laden under house arrest because he was a commander, yet the quote above clearly states that yet said they removed all of his communication abilities. When I'm back on my laptop tomorrow I shall respond to you accordingly. But before then, chill out. None of us were there so none of us can know for certain, its all just opinion and speculation based on evidence that someone else has presented. Obviously that excludes the parts where we have experience in that area like for me Terrorism and munitions such as missiles etc, and you with whatever it is that you have experience in.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There is lots of confusion about the difference between al-qaeda and the taliban - the two things are not the same.

The taliban is, or was, the Afghani organization Osama bin liner was part of that was originally set up with a lot of US support as part of support for anti USSR. Beyond the politics of Afghanistan itself, the role of the taliban post the soviet era was more as a training ground that entirely separate islamist terrorist groups would go to to train at and use as central point for where they wished to coordinate and make contacts... al qaeda then became the name for all who shared those goals whether they had been to afghanistan or not, and in reality refers to multiple independent groups of people with mostly common ethnic, religious and political ideas which sometimes do but often don't work together.

It seems that both the US and these Islamist groups themselves tried to make it look like all these organizations were coordinated from a central leadership - from the US point of view that public perception serves as a good propaganda tool to unite behind a single powerful enemy, and from the islamist side ironically the same propaganda benefits them as it makes them look bigger and more powerful.

There is a lot of intel not shared about the true US view on al qaeda - one of the main things that amazes me right now is the 100 million US dollars that the US have given to Syrian rebels that themselves have openly said that should they gain victory in Syria they will look to bring in an Islamist state and that they support the al qaeda ideals. It is also a fairly open secret that the majority of 'Syrian rebels' are from Saudi Arabia and Tunisia and proud al qaeda affiliations (the Tunisians supported by US funds in Syria actually openly call themselves part of al qaeda).

It seems to US and the UK cares more about toppling Assad than they do about preventing the rise of Al qaeda. Syria, just like Iraq under Saddam, is actually very anti al qaeda - both Iraq as it was and Syria as it still is do not want all out islamist rule, and the media and plotical angle taken here in the west is VERY distorted about just who the rebels out there represent.

Before Iraq I spent a lot of time in Syria, and it's an amazing country... very educated population, decent standard of living. Is not so much anti western, they are fairly neutral to Brits and quite friendly with mainland Europe but they are anti US, primarily down to the US support for the Zionist side of Israel, but not because of the US claimed movement to erradicate al qaeda.

The governments of the US and the Uk however seem hell bent on trying to blur the two issues into making Syria look like a terrorist state with anti western objectives, and I have a guess as to why - Syria has a nice little pseudo capitalist economy, but hardly any products are western - cars are all european and asian, you can't buy pepsi or coke, hardly any imports from the US at all... is a huge market to open up and exploit that would be worth billions and billions to the US economy, not to mention they could pull the same kind of rebuilding con they did in Iraq.

Is the main reason they want in on North Korea and Iran too... big economies worth billions.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

For those of you interested have a read of these 2.

The 1st is the complete 911 timeline (1991-2009). Very long, very interesting, very political: http://www.historycommons.org/timeline.jsp?timeline=complete_911_timeline&before_9/11=pipelinePolitics

The "carpet of bombs" : http://coat.ncf.ca/our_magazine/links/issue46/articles/real_reasons_oil_french_book.htm


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

dtlv said:


> There is lots of confusion about the difference between al-qaeda and the taliban - the two things are not the same.
> 
> The taliban is, or was, the Afghani organization Osama bin liner was part of that was originally set up with a lot of US support as part of support for anti USSR. Beyond the politics of Afghanistan itself, the role of the taliban post the soviet era was more as a training ground that entirely separate islamist terrorist groups would go to to train at and use as central point for where they wished to coordinate and make contacts... al qaeda then became the name for all who shared those goals whether they had been to afghanistan or not, and in reality refers to multiple independent groups of people with mostly common ethnic, religious and political ideas which sometimes do but often don't work together.
> 
> ...


Good post, and that bit about Isreal brings up a whole new arguement about why its ok for Isreal to illegally enter arab countries and strike, and why they're allowed nukes but Iran are not. This is the main reason for the anti-american feeling in the entire arab world IMO, if they want peace in the middle east step 1 would be ceasing all ties with Israel.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@benn25

No doubt that will all be ridiculed/disbelieved/disproved...ohh a number of things. 

Thanks for putting that up, it made for interesting reading.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good post, and that bit about Isreal brings up a whole new arguement about why its ok for Isreal to illegally enter arab countries and strike, and why they're allowed nukes but Iran are not. This is the main reason for the anti-american feeling in the entire arab world IMO, if they want peace in the middle east step 1 would be ceasing all ties with Israel.


Having been in Syria, Iraq, Jordan, Egypt, Libya, Lebanon, Israel and Palestine and in most of those countries spoken to a wide range of people in all kinds of positions I agree entirely - the Israel/Palestine issue is a huge reason behind anti-western sentiment. Is not even that the Arab world objects entirely to the idea of Jews resettling in the region, they can accept that, is the fact that the west does nothing to prevent the mass forced removal of Palestinians and the conditions they are forced to live in to accommodate it.

What helps fuel the extreme islamist attitudes through this is actually the way the west always harps on to them about democracy - we tell them that democracy is the fairest system of rule and that it represents the views of the people... so then when self proclaimed democratic nations do nothing to stop obviously unfair treatment of Palestinians the arab world can only conclude one of two things - most people in the west don't care/support the zionists, or that people do care but that democracy is a total lie in respect of the liberties it supposedly stands for. That view combined with a huge level of suffering makes it easy to recruit people towards hardline ideologies because the soft line that democracy claims to show clearly doesn't make the world better, fairer or safer from the perspective of the Arab world. Our rhetoric about democracy and lack of action actually helps create hardline extremism and is one of the main causes of it IMO.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> @benn25
> 
> *No doubt that will all be* ridiculed/disbelieved/*disproved*...ohh a number of things.
> 
> Thanks for putting that up, it made for interesting reading.


and if it was you would be devastated...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Having been in Syria, Iraq, Jordan, Egypt, Libya, Lebanon, Israel and Palestine and in most of those countries spoken to a wide range of people in all kinds of positions I agree entirely - the Israel/Palestine issue is a huge reason behind anti-western sentiment. Is not even that the Arab world objects entirely to the idea of Jews resettling in the region, they can accept that, is the fact that the west does nothing to prevent the mass forced removal of Palestinians and the conditions they are forced to live in to accommodate it.
> 
> What helps fuel the extreme islamist attitudes through this is actually the way the west always harps on to them about democracy - we tell them that democracy is the fairest system of rule and that it represents the views of the people... so then when self proclaimed democratic nations do nothing to stop obviously unfair treatment of Palestinians the arab world can only conclude one of two things - most people in the west don't care/support the zionists, or that people do care but that democracy is a total lie in respect of the liberties it supposedly stands for. That view combined with a huge level of suffering makes it easy to recruit people towards hardline ideologies because the soft line that democracy claims to show clearly doesn't make the world better, fairer or safer from the perspective of the Arab world. Our rhetoric about democracy and lack of action actually helps create hardline extremism and is one of the main causes of it IMO.


Well said, having been to a few arab countries myself im also of the same opinion.

The problem is the west will NEVER do anything about Israel, despite Israel breaking international law and being condemned by the UN. So the longer the problem goes on and the longer the west supports Israel in its illegal operations, the more terrorism there will be.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

benn25 said:


> whats your thoughts on this? Would rather hear your intellectual position instead of your poor attempts at comedic one liners. Everyone is entitled to an opinion whether right or wrong. As long as you can back it up with evidence. At the moment you're the guy no one takes seriously..... if you have nothing decent or substantial to add what is the point?


assume you are talking to me, how was saying he would be devastated at something being disproved an attempt at comedy?


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> and if it was you would be devastated...


whats your thoughts on this? Would rather hear your intellectual position instead of your poor attempts at comedic one liners. Everyone is entitled to an opinion whether right or wrong. As long as you can back it up with evidence. At the moment you're the guy no one takes seriously..... if you have nothing decent or substantial to add what is the point? 

Edit: Either serious of comedic it adds nothing to the thread. Its just a statement with no conclusion, trying to disparage his/her opinion. Absolutely pointless imv. If you have a differing opinion it be nice to hear it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> assume you are talking to me, how was saying he would be devastated at something being disproved an attempt at comedy?





benn25 said:


> whats your thoughts on this? Would rather hear your intellectual position instead of your poor attempts at comedic one liners. Everyone is entitled to an opinion whether right or wrong. As long as you can back it up with evidence. At the moment you're the guy no one takes seriously..... if you have nothing decent or substantial to add what is the point?




How on earth did you post a reply before the statement was made?!?!

Conspiracy theory right here, Ashcrapper has telepathic abilities!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

benn25 said:


> whats your thoughts on this? Would rather hear your intellectual position instead of your poor attempts at comedic one liners. Everyone is entitled to an opinion whether right or wrong. As long as you can back it up with evidence. At the moment you're the guy no one takes seriously..... if you have nothing decent or substantial to add what is the point?
> 
> Edit: Either serious of comedic it adds nothing to the thread. Its just a statement with no conclusion, trying to disparage his/her opinion. Absolutely pointless imv. If you have a differing opinion it be nice to hear it.


I couldnt care less about being taken seriously mate. Im enjoying reading both sides of the coin to be honest and laughing at the absolute nut jobs who live in a paranoid bubble. plenty people more educated on such matters from the conspiracy side and the normal explanation side, i'll leave it to them thanks



Dr Manhattan said:


> View attachment 120359
> 
> 
> How on earth did you post a reply before the statement was made?!?!
> ...


clever eh?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> and if it was you would be devastated...


Is that a question or a statement.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Is that a question or a statement.


it was a poor attempt at a comedic one liner.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Is that a question or a statement.


its a quatement


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> it was a poor attempt at a comedic one liner.


You're losing your grip on reality, next you'll be questioning those people who see *insert holy man's name* in toast.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I couldnt care less about being taken seriously mate. Im enjoying reading both sides of the coin to be honest and *laughing at the absolute nut jobs who live in a paranoid bubble*. plenty people more educated on such matters from the conspiracy side and the normal explanation side, i'll leave it to them thanks


only paranoid to you and your own view of the world. for all you know they might be right on point. still no need to make fun of someones opinion unless you can come up with a counter argument to support your jest.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> You're losing your grip on reality, next you'll be questioning those people who see *insert holy man's name* in toast.


oh really? http://www.jesustoasters.com/


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> oh really? http://www.jesustoasters.com/


looks like levi roots


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

benn25 said:


> only paranoid to you and your own view of the world. for all you know they might be right on point. still no need to make fun of someones opinion unless you can come up with a counter argument to support your jest.


lighten up mate. for what its worth I love a good conspiracy theory, I regularly read David Ickes wonderful forum and believe in lizard shapeshifters.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> lighten up mate. for what its worth I love a good conspiracy theory, I regularly read David Ickes wonderful forum and believe in lizard shapeshifters.


Now I know your fooking around


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

benn25 said:


> Now I know your fooking around


something fishy/lizardy about those royals!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> oh really? http://www.jesustoasters.com/


Jesus in toast is nothing, check this:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dtlv said:


> Jesus in toast is nothing, check this:
> 
> View attachment 120366


gets about doesnt he


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Havnt read the full thread so not sure if this ones been mentioned but

The encouragement to get rid of physical money and progress to a purely digital system is so that we have no control, they can freeze our accounts and empty them if they see fit this cannot be done with physical money you have stored away under the bed and they know this.

The cyprus thing is the perfect example if everyones money was stashed away they wouldn't have been able to take a lump sum of the saving (i know it didnt happen in the end but it was a possibility of government/EU endorsed theft)


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Jesus in toast is nothing, check this:
> 
> View attachment 120366


Haha that can't be real!

Mind you, he does look rather holey


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

_


----------



## MrJ (May 8, 2013)

For all you non believers that think the government wouldn't conspire with corporations against the people, have a read of this - LINK

Also loads of good conspiracy documentaries over here - conspiracydocumentaries.com for you to watch.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

zak007 said:


> show me a video to back this point up......


This is near impossible as there is no video of any tower being hit by a missile and I am talking of personal experience. Up to you if you take my word for that or not. Either way it's no skin of my nose.



zak007 said:


> this is your opinion and not fact as is my opinion that it is faked so it is not a weak argument am sure anyone would be like WTF just happened and when a plane/missile/jet or anything with a similar sound flys low 99% of people will look
> 
> lets say your in city centre and start screaming how many people will look just about everyone and then they will be shocked and their tone of voice would change its so much of a coincidence the man had a camera of the towers right at the blast point and then walked away calmy.....


Again, this is not my opinion, but is what I have witnessed on many times. I'm not trying to be a d!ck here, but have you ever been involved in a situation where lots of people have been killed or maimed? Not everyone reacts the same way, everyone is different and nobody knows how they will react to a situation like that until they are put into it. As I mentioned before I've seen fully trained soldiers crack and cry while picking up body parts and yet I have seen normal civilians not batter an eyelid. I've even had a civilian hand me half a head of someone like he was giving me a piece of lost luggage. The reason for me saying that it is a weak argument, wasn't aimed at dismissing you opinion or belittling it, rather, that it is weak because every person on this planet is emotionally different when faced with stressful situations. Which has been proven time and time again in studies by far more knowledgeable people than me.



zak007 said:


> it wouldnt be the first time the us has pulled a false flag operation would it
> 
> the amount of people involved would leave the full thing quite shaky but then again it can be done, people will dissapear before they even get the chance to talk


I'm not sure what false flag events you are referring to to be honest, unless you're referring to ones way back in their history? You say that people will disapear before they even get the chance to talk, but what about Steve Pieczenik? He's still alive and kicking and still claiming that he was told, while working for the CIA, that Bin Laden was dead in 2001. Surely the ex CIA spy who knows all the facts would be the first to go? I know some people argue that he's too high profile, but going by your statement of "people will disappear before they even get the chance to talk" surely he should have been bumped off way back when he first started talking or "before he had the chance to talk"?



zak007 said:


> al qaeda are run by america, CIA this is what i believe anyway there was no al qaeda until they invaded iraq/afghanistan
> 
> same as libya col gaddafi was a decent man you can see videos of him on youtube driving around his country out the sunroof and everyone screaming in joy for him he took his country from being one of the poorest to a rich country which would have only got better and then nato came along gave a few rebels weapons and caused them to destroy libya and then put a central bank there so that they can control them
> 
> similiar story with egypt with nato giving them weapons to take down the president and now happening in syria


As I pointed out, there was an Al Qaeda before 9/11. It's just that they never made the weekly news. There have been plenty of terror attacks committed by Al Qaeda before 9/11, the US Embassy bombing of the 90's is one. Not sure why you think Libya is under control. I have colleagues working out there and it is like the wild west, certainly not under control, although if your point was referring to future control then yes this could be a possibility.



zak007 said:


> its funny al qaeda admitted it was them did bin ladin ever, al qaeda can easily be made up and shot put a beard on a few guys dress them up as muslims and boom there you go
> 
> you seem to know a lot about bin ladin they put him on house arrest? do you stay with him a see that as bullsh1t they dont put the leader on house arrest lmao totasl bull
> 
> ...


You quoted a post earlier from Ben25 about Bin Laden saying he had no hand in the attack. That article says that Bin Laden says "I had no knowledge of these attacks, nor do I consider the killing of innocent women, children, and other humans as an appreciable act. Islam strictly forbids causing harm to innocent women, children, and other people. Such a practice is forbidden ever in the course of a battle.". Well on the face of it he does deny it but here's the thing about that interview. The interview was originally posted by a Pakistani daily called Ummat. They initially ran the story as if they had conducted the interview themselves with Bin Laden, however they later admitted that what they actually did was present written questions to the Taliban, who wrote down their stated answers. There was no interview at all. It was a questionnaire if you like. This is pretty relevant because, firstly, the Taliban would have known what the yanks would do if he admitted it, so it stands to reason that they would issue a statement saying no. Also only written replies?! No one can actually confirm that it was Bin Laden that replied. for all we know he could have already gone to Pakistan at that point and it could have been the Taliban trying to prevent the inevitable attack. Secondly a point to note about that "interview" is that Bin Laden, if it was him, states that "Islam strictly forbids causing harm to innocent women, children, and other people. Such a practice is forbidden ever in the course of a battle.". This is quite different to what he told ABC reporter John Miller in 1998. In that interview when Miller asked if the fatwah Bin Laden had issued was "directed at all Americans, just the American military, just the Americans in Saudi Arabia?" Bin Laden replied with "We do not have to differentiate between military or civilian. As far as we are concerned, they are all targets, and this is what the fatwah says ... . The fatwah is general (comprehensive) and it includes all those who participate in, or help the Jewish occupiers in killing Muslims.". This interview was also recorded at the time and his words have never been doubted, so in this instance he says " we don't differentiate between military or civilian... they are all targets", yet in his response to allegations about 9/11 he says that "Such a practice is forbidden ever in the course of a battle." Doesn't add up does it?!! Also, in Peter Bergen's book, The Osama bin Laden That I Know he shares details of a conversation he had with Bin Laden's Pakistani biographer (Hamid Mir) where Mir states that "I saw the pictures of Atta [the lead hijacker] hanging in the [al Qaeda] hideouts" and that one of the Al Qaeda commanders said to him "When the Americans kill Muslims in Sudan, they don't admit that we are responsible for the attacks. When the Indians kill Kashmiris, they don't admit that we have killed them. So now this is our turn. We have killed them and we are not going to admit that.". He then goes on to say that "one very important al Qaeda leader he turned off my tape recorder and said, 'Yes, I did it. Okay. Now play your tape recorder.' I played the tape recorder and he said 'No, I'm not responsible'."

Oh and in response to your statement of "you seem to know a lot about bin ladin they put him on house arrest? do you stay with him a see that as bullsh1t they dont put the leader on house arrest lmao totasl bull", well in that very post you quoted from Ben25 it says that they took away all his means of communication, which when living in a cave, is as good as house arrest 



zak007 said:


> you being a solder will be kept in the dark as to why wars really occur for e.g they wont tell you were invading iraq for oil and using you to do it for us would they


You're right as a soldier they don't tell you any different reason to going to war than what the public know. But you also have no idea why went to war other than from things you have read. The only difference is that having been there, I have a better perspective than you in terms of what is carried out on the ground on a daily basis, which in turn can give a good picture of the overall aim.



zak007 said:


> also to add there are so many movies with hundreds of clocks all showing 9:11? random....
> 
> also another movie a cant remember the name but he talks about a false flag on the twin towers and then blaming it on the muslims that film was in the 90s


You're right it is random. To be honest I find this the least likely of all the theories. Let's say it was a false flag attack. So on top of all of the paid off witnesses, the people that have supposed to have been killed on the flights, the paying off of media companies to broadcast digitally altered "Live" footage and all the other stuff. Why would they then, in the planning stages, before it's even happened, allow the information to be leaked out to film makes or musicians, especially when the plan involved the killing of a few thousand civilians, and why oh why would they let that info out 10 years before the event?! Quite simply it would not happen, full stop. In fact the idea that the government would let the media, who broke the story about an unfaithful president, in on it is so far stretched it's something that I personally can't take seriously. No government in their right mind would let civilians know they were planning a false flag. It would be political suicide, but if that's what you believe then that's up to you.

Anyway I hope that is a decent enough response for you this time!!

Interview with Bin Laden where he apparently denies the attacks

The web archived page where you can see that the Ummat daily submitted questions to the Taliban and received written replies


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> this is true. was last seen working in Tesco


That's a bullsh*t lie made up by Asda to get people to stop shopping at tescos, did you know Asda was a subsidary of Wallmart? Where is Wallmart based? America, and who lives in America? George W. Bush, the man that went to war with Iraq because Bin Laden faked 9/11

Coincidence?!?!?! I think not.

Mikep81 is actually a member of the illuminati sent to disprove CT's so we don't all realise that cockroaches rule the world


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, & a little known "fact" is Ash is the CEO of Tescos'. :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

robdobbie said:


> That's a bullsh*t lie made up by Asda to get people to stop shopping at tescos, did you know Asda was a subsidary of Wallmart? Where is Wallmart based? America, and who lives in America? George W. Bush, the man that went to war with Iraq because Bin Laden faked 9/11
> 
> Coincidence?!?!?! I think not.
> 
> Mikep81 is actually a member of the illuminati sent to disprove CT's so we don't all realise that cockroaches rule the world





latblaster said:


> Yup, & a little known "fact" is Ash is the CEO of Tescos'. :lol:


I can neither confirm or deny anything.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> You quoted a post earlier from Ben25 about Bin Laden saying he had no hand in the attack. That article says that Bin Laden says "I had no knowledge of these attacks, nor do I consider the killing of innocent women, children, and other humans as an appreciable act. Islam strictly forbids causing harm to innocent women, children, and other people. Such a practice is forbidden ever in the course of a battle.". Well on the face of it he does deny it but here's the thing about that interview. The interview was originally posted by a Pakistani daily called Ummat. They initially ran the story as if they had conducted the interview themselves with Bin Laden, however they later admitted that what they actually did was present written questions to the Taliban, who wrote down their stated answers. There was no interview at all. It was a questionnaire if you like. This is pretty relevant because, firstly, the Taliban would have known what the yanks would do if he admitted it, so it stands to reason that they would issue a statement saying no. Also only written replies?! No one can actually confirm that it was Bin Laden that replied. for all we know he could have already gone to Pakistan at that point and it could have been the Taliban trying to prevent the inevitable attack. Secondly a point to note about that "interview" is that Bin Laden, if it was him, states that "Islam strictly forbids causing harm to innocent women, children, and other people. Such a practice is forbidden ever in the course of a battle.". This is quite different to what he told ABC reporter John Miller in 1998. In that interview when Miller asked if the fatwah Bin Laden had issued was "directed at all Americans, just the American military, just the Americans in Saudi Arabia?" Bin Laden replied with "We do not have to differentiate between military or civilian. As far as we are concerned, they are all targets, and this is what the fatwah says ... . The fatwah is general (comprehensive) and it includes all those who participate in, or help the Jewish occupiers in killing Muslims.". This interview was also recorded at the time and his words have never been doubted, so in this instance he says " we don't differentiate between military or civilian... they are all targets", yet in his response to allegations about 9/11 he says that "Such a practice is forbidden ever in the course of a battle." Doesn't add up does it?!! Also, in Peter Bergen's book, The Osama bin Laden That I Know he shares details of a conversation he had with Bin Laden's Pakistani biographer (Hamid Mir) where Mir states that "I saw the pictures of Atta [the lead hijacker] hanging in the [al Qaeda] hideouts" and that one of the Al Qaeda commanders said to him "When the Americans kill Muslims in Sudan, they don't admit that we are responsible for the attacks. When the Indians kill Kashmiris, they don't admit that we have killed them. So now this is our turn. We have killed them and we are not going to admit that.". He then goes on to say that "one very important al Qaeda leader he turned off my tape recorder and said, 'Yes, I did it. Okay. Now play your tape recorder.' I played the tape recorder and he said 'No, I'm not responsible'."


Interesting points here. Whether Bin Laden was involved or not, do you agree or disagree that the whole incident had to do with the gas and oil pipeline development. Both the US government AND The Bin Laden Family have an interest. So both would benefit from either this 'false flag' or 'terrorist' act.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

benn25 said:


> Interesting points here. Whether Bin Laden was involved or not, do you agree or disagree that the whole incident had to do with the gas and oil pipeline development. Both the US government AND The Bin Laden Family have an interest. So both would benefit from either this 'false flag' or 'terrorist' act.


No I don't agree with that. Bin Laden had threatened the US long before the gas proposals were there. I think it was just a plain and simple terror attack to kill as many Americans as possible. I do think however that maybe part of the motive for going into afghan was to do with the potential financial gain. Having said that though, when you weigh up the financial cost of 9/11 and Afghan compared to how much they can make from gas and natural resources it doesn't come close to being beneficial.


----------

